# 8Dio Anthology Strings



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

Here we go:







I like the design and am looking forward to seeing how they implement all of their legato patches - would be a hell of a menu if they include everything.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope they offer full velocity level/layer control which is sorely lacking in their libraries.


----------



## tabulius (Dec 12, 2016)

The original arcs were great for repeating notes. I thought it was odd that Troels didn't demonstrate that in this demo. Can it do repeats? Nevertheless it is nice to see what is updated. The interface looks clean and fast to use.


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2016)

looks promising! 
can't wait to play around with this


----------



## zeng (Dec 12, 2016)

tabulius said:


> The original arcs were great for repeating notes. I thought it was odd that Troels didn't demonstrate that in this demo. Can it do repeats? Nevertheless it is nice to see what is updated. The interface looks clean and fast to use.


What do you mean by repeats? I've all 8dio strings libs and used arcs before. When I play a chord with arcs I have to wait for it to complete its phrase...If I play a new chord it cuts the previous one (unless I press on sus pedal). So as far as I know it does not shift to other notes seamlessly?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2016)

The UI looks pretty advanced (finally!). The arc control seems to work and should be useful for some situations!


----------



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

tabulius said:


> The original arcs were great for repeating notes.


Do you mean the loure samples?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> The UI looks pretty advanced (finally!)


Looks pretty clear and just like with their more recent libraries, all the necessary controls are right there. +++


----------



## NoamL (Dec 12, 2016)

UI looks spartan and beautiful. A+

I am guessing this is their "affordable" entry option as it's essentially the same articulation list as CSS or CS2, plus the dynamic arcs. So I would guess just a couple of legato styles in a submenu, or maybe just one.

Not to rain on the party too much, but as always with these specialty articulations, they sound great by themselves but the question is whether they are freely modular / interchangeable with the rest of the library or whether they will "stick out."


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 12, 2016)

So, is this the other 8dio string libraries repackaged? I thought that is what Century Strings was going to be?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

They could've/should've added a bit more advanced stereo imaging options / section.. basically stereo modeller for width controll, to get rid of those occasional bumps on the stereo field with some samples (unless they've fixed them!)


----------



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> So, is this the other 8dio string libraries repackaged?


Yes, this is it.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 12, 2016)

Ah, ok. I wonder how much they are going to make people who already own the other libraries pay?


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Ah, ok. I wonder how much they are going to make people who already own the other libraries pay?


anthology should be free if you have all of the Adagio and Adgitato libs


----------



## Tatu (Dec 12, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Ah, ok. I wonder how much they are going to make people who already own the other libraries pay?


Anthology upgrade path is available here:
https://8dio.com/2016/11/12/anthology-adagio-agitato-reimagined/


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2016)

Once you pan the sections, the slight changes in the stereo field seem to disappear imo.

These might sound better with a better reverb. I like the tone, but there is really no 3D impression of being is a real space, like with all the other string libraries recorded in-place. The "record everything full center" is the only negative aspect for me.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow now that is a nice tool kit, very nice, looking very good


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok...., I must say I do like the new GUI. You've got my attention 8Dio! Although, it does seem like they've really slimmed down the articulations, especially regarding all the short note options in the full Adagio libraries.

Really looking forward to seeing the options regarding 'stacking articulations'.


----------



## tabulius (Dec 12, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Do you mean the loure samples?



Oh yeah, I forgot that those were called the loures. Still some clear repeating notes would have been welcome in the video presentation.


----------



## sp_comp (Dec 12, 2016)

this looks fantastic!


----------



## benmrx (Dec 12, 2016)

NoamL said:


> I am guessing this is their "affordable" entry option as it's essentially the same articulation list as CSS or CS2, plus the dynamic arcs. So I would guess just a couple of legato styles in a submenu, or maybe just one.


Don't forget that 'Anthology' also includes divisi and solo sections. So maybe similar arts to CSS/CS2, but this has quite a bit more sonic options.


----------



## procreative (Dec 12, 2016)

Adagio/Agitato have a wide range of Arcs (Dynamic Bowings), all based on actual recorded Arcs. I wonder if the Arc Speed Control is adjusting sample playback speed or if the various speeds are using the previous sets of samples?

There is a difference between real sampled Arcs and 1 Arc speed controlled (probably time stretched).

From that initial video there appears to be an awful lot not in it from Adagio/Agitato, so I am curious to know what has been left out and why given the original design idea.

While simplifying it is in principle a good idea, I wonder how the new version can be as expressive. Its a trade off, simplifying vs losing all of the variations. 

And what has been “polished”? At the moment its a bit vague what that means?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's a video on the user interface. At 2'40" he mentions controlling arts via cc's, but I don't see the little range dialog box that was there in the Agitato UI. Hopefully Anthology isn't a step backwards control wise!


----------



## Tatu (Dec 13, 2016)

There's a new video: User Interface


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2016)

I have asked 8Dio and below are a list of things from Adagio/Agitato definitely not in Anthology:

1. Legato Arpeggio inc Ostinato Builder
2. Measured Tremolos or Loures
3. Tenuto
4. Harmonics
5. Bouncing Staccato
6. Legatos only 2 types from Agitato and Adagio*
7. Dynamic Bowings**

* There are no dynamic bowings in the legatos, they just have susxfade

** The new Arc Builder uses Time Stretching to control speed so while it works, its not quite the same thing. I also think its a shame it does not have sync to tempo as an option with maybe 1/4, 1/2, 1x speeds keyswitchable.

Regarding whats been polished _"Polish wise, everything has been retuned. Solos, in particular, are a lot tighter pitch wise. We also did another pass removing incidental noise from the samples."_


Now given the not included elements from Adagio and Agitato, it might be worth considering buying missing stuff if you want it before their sale ends as in some instances it would not cost any more or not much more.

For example I have all Adagio and Agitato Legato Bundle which gets me 8 points. A crossgrade to Anthology would cost me $99. If I were to buy Agitato Legato Arpeggio it would cost me $53, I would have 9 points which would lower the crossgrade to $49 so effectively the crossgrade would cost me $102 ($3 more but with this extra product).

Obviously thats assuming (a) I think Agitato Legato Arpeggio is worth $3 and (b) I am going to crossgrade to Anthology (which I am still undecided on as UI aside its not clear how much has been improved sound wise.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 13, 2016)

While the Anthology is broiling, I am taking advantage of Adagio sale gradually getting closer to a free copy of Anthology.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 13, 2016)

I've always loved the 8Dio's string libraries, but the only thing that always bothered me was the inconsistencies between the sections for short patches. The short patches sounded different across the sections. With a unified UI, I'm hoping they have fixed that to make it sound more consistent. I didn't care for the various different short bows they have, just as long as they make the consistent.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm guessing that you could assign, say, two different articulations to the same keyswitch or CC#. For example, tremolo and trills, then automate the volume between them. I was hoping you could set up velocity splits too, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2016)

They certainly misstated the number of legatos that will included... they're showing 3 different types on the interface itself... legato, legato bow, & legato mute. Throw in some slide/portamento transitions... just doesn't add up.


----------



## procreative (Dec 14, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> They certainly misstated the number of legatos that will included... they're showing 3 different types on the interface itself... legato, legato bow, & legato mute. Throw in some slide/portamento transitions... just doesn't add up.



I think whats shown in the interface is right. So I think they have probably chosen the Agitato Legatos as these use a sort of bowed technique. They seem to have done away with all of the Dynamic Legatos.

If you are wanting more Legato choice than will be offered I would say get the Agitato ones as they are better scripted than the Adagio ones.

The interface in the new one looks much more flexible (although a bit utilitarian compared to the original).

IF I get the crossgrade, I will definitely keep some of the patches from the older stuff. But its a pity so much has been culled as while there were too many options (and I can see they have used velocity in the Arcs to keep differing dynamics) it seems a shame to completely do away with the Dynamic Bowings as that really was the main selling point of Adagio.


----------



## zeng (Dec 14, 2016)

Arc Control (Dyn Bowings) should be tempo sync instead of speed control. Will we try to adjust the right speed knob by listening music again and again??


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 14, 2016)

I think this is to become 8dios Albion and would make good commercial sense as people starting out will always need something like this . For those of us who own most of their strings, it's a nice UI, but not really offering anything new.
For anyone undecided I would get Agitato while you can.


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 14, 2016)

So when is this going to be available? I have the points for a free upgrade i think but nothing came thru yet.


----------



## John Busby (Dec 14, 2016)

zeng said:


> Arc Control (Dyn Bowings) should be tempo sync instead of speed control. Will we try to adjust the right speed knob by listening music again and again??


that appears to be the case :(


----------



## Tatu (Dec 14, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> that appears to be the case :(


This is quite odd indeed. I would prefer tempo-sync with an offset slider (1/16 to 1/4 or just ms's) to adjust the ends for a bit of overlap etc. But who knows, maybe it'll end up working just fine.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 14, 2016)

the biggest downside of recorded swells is that you can't change the notes midway.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 14, 2016)

procreative said:


> I have asked 8Dio and below are a list of things from Adagio/Agitato definitely not in Anthology:
> 
> 1. Legato Arpeggio inc Ostinato Builder
> 2. Measured Tremolos or Loures
> ...



It actually makes me a bit concerned to hear that so much has been left out. I was under the impression that Anthology includes everything of the source material of Agitato/adagio lineups.

I skipped the Adagio/Agitato sale (was considering buying them all) because I made the decision to wait for Anthology. The main reason for this were the problems people have reported having with the existing libraries, f. e. the panning inconsistencies and such. Soundwise I have liked them a lot.

I too would have liked to see tempo synced arcs.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 14, 2016)

FinGael said:


> I skipped the Adagio/Agitato sale (was considering buying them all) because I made the decision to wait for Anthology.


Sale still on.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 14, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Sale still on.



Thanks. It doesn't make it that much easier for me; I do not want to have the problems that come with the old libraries and still would like to have the artics and material (that I understood) that were left out of the Anthology


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 14, 2016)

FinGael said:


> Thanks. It doesn't make it that much easier for me; I do not want to have the problems that come with the old libraries and still would like to have the artics and material (that I understood) that were left out of the Anthology


problems?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 14, 2016)

Seems more logical for 8Dio to have utilized the respective sample databases used in Adagio/Agitato to pull from... just have new nki/scripting. Sure, some updates would be warranted to the old sample sets...but way better than having to download 100 gigs or whatever it comes out to, and much of that being duplicates for those who already have those samples loaded in their HD's.


----------



## zeng (Dec 14, 2016)

kavinsky said:


> the biggest downside of recorded swells is that you can't change the notes midway.


Yes, you have to wait for sus chord to finish its loop for the next chord. When they achieve that it will be a revolutionary thing!


----------



## procreative (Dec 15, 2016)

There might be a reason why this cant be done in Kontakt (probably due to a limit on sample groups or something).

But I did wonder why it couldn't be done like it is in Action Strings. If you play a phrase in that, there is a loop cycle and if you play another key it picks up at the same point in the cycle.

As Arcs are effectively phrases, I wondered why this method might not work as the Action Strings non-melodic phrases can be played like any other polyphonic instrument.


----------



## zeng (Dec 15, 2016)

procreative said:


> There might be a reason why this cant be done in Kontakt (probably due to a limit on sample groups or something).
> 
> But I did wonder why it couldn't be done like it is in Action Strings. If you play a phrase in that, there is a loop cycle and if you play another key it picks up at the same point in the cycle.
> 
> As Arcs are effectively phrases, I wondered why this method might not work as the Action Strings non-melodic phrases can be played like any other polyphonic instrument.


You are right. Also guitar VSTs can do that. You can change the chord in the middle of loop. Btw 8dio's Sopranos can do that too. They continue to sing the phrase from the current point when you change the chord.


----------



## JanR (Dec 15, 2016)

zeng said:


> Yes, you have to wait for sus chord to finish its loop for the next chord. When they achieve that it will be a revolutionary thing!


This feature will be available in century strings


----------



## Vik (Dec 15, 2016)

JanR said:


> This feature will be available in century strings


When?


----------



## procreative (Dec 15, 2016)

So this is where it starts to get tricky. In my case, I would have to pay $99 to get Anthology. Now thats not so much, but if Century is going to be out soon after and has better features?

But Century is a bit vaporware as we know very little about what it is going to include, price point, availability...

Still not convinced the 1 Arc with Speed Control is really any better than riding the modwheel on a Sustain patch and given you cannot play parts with evolving notes, not sure how useful it is.

Not sure how you know the Arcs in Century can do this as cannot see any demos or info on this being the case.


----------



## John Busby (Dec 15, 2016)

JanR said:


> This feature will be available in century strings


do you just speculating or do you know for sure?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 15, 2016)

Some soundcloud examples:




Those shorts are not to my liking. Especially basses.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 15, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Those shorts are not to my liking. Especially basses.




yeah, but legatos are to die for.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice update of the series. Whilst I see the argument about time stretch vs tempo lock - at the end of the day is the 'end result' work with what you are often asked to do. For me - yes. Looking forward to having this useful tool.


----------



## JanR (Dec 15, 2016)

procreative said:


> Not sure how you know the Arcs in Century can do this as cannot see any demos or info on this being the case.





johnbusbymusic said:


> do you just speculating or do you know for sure?


No speculation,

Here are Troels and Colin discussing the request for this feature in Century Strings:



And here is a first sneak peak of the playable arks in Century Strings:


----------



## JanR (Dec 15, 2016)

Vik said:


> When?


I have no clue


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 15, 2016)

zeng said:


> Arc Control (Dyn Bowings) should be tempo sync instead of speed control. Will we try to adjust the right speed knob by listening music again and again??



I get this but a speed control allows so many more timing options, not only that but I often write w/o a click (some of my best mockups are done free time as they breathe more naturally) and dynamic patches work great when not synced. Having another option for sync sure, but if I had to choose one I'd take the speed knob.


----------



## procreative (Dec 15, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I disagree with this, a speed control allows so many more timing options, not only that but I often write w/o a click (some of my best mockups are done free time as they breathe more naturally) and dynamic patches work great when not synced. Having another option for sync sure, but if I had to choose one I'd take the speed knob.



An either/or would be the best though.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 15, 2016)

One vital thing that you can control more with their new dynamic arcs control is, that it lets you fine tune the high point of an arc. Simply by shortening it.. still.. that could also be done with sync to beat(s) option.


----------



## JanR (Dec 15, 2016)

Right now there's a First Official Anthology Live Stream on 8DIO's Facebook going on!


----------



## zeng (Dec 16, 2016)

Pre-Order strated! https://8dio.com/instrument/anthology-vst-au-aax-samples-kontakt-instrument/

But I logged in and added it to cart, it didn't apply a discount (I have all Adagio, Agigato and Adagietto)?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 16, 2016)

zeng said:


> didn't apply a discount


I gave it a test and the same happened. Let's hope they'll sort it out soon.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 16, 2016)

@Tatu, @zeng - You guys own most of this content already, no?
109GB, even for free, seems a bit of an extravagance. Am I missing something?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 16, 2016)

@airflamesred Anthology sould be something like 99USD for me. I'm not sure if I'll get it though, untill I've seen what kind of legatos they have in there.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't have Agitato (all the Adagio) - but for me the 'arc control' (especially on the divisi things) is worth the price of admission. Whilst long sustains can often get us there - NOTHING is better than an organic swell in vibrato, timbre, etc. that comes from a section performing it. This library has been limited in it's uses to date as the timing has been baked in. This elegant solution is more than a rebranding or facelift but the way it should have always been executed.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 16, 2016)

If I were purchasing my first string library, sonically, this would be my preference. As it is, I'm already invested in Adagio, CS2, Soaring Strings, etc. Would have been nice if 8Dio had offered an introductory price for newcomers and existing customers alike. I can't see forking out another $299 for the upgrade, great as it is. $199... maybe.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 16, 2016)

how do you guys deal with the random panning issues in Adagio? I don't like folding down the field and then sending to reverb as it just sounds more reverb-y. Am I missing some trick?


----------



## Quasar (Dec 16, 2016)

zeng said:


> Pre-Order strated! https://8dio.com/instrument/anthology-vst-au-aax-samples-kontakt-instrument/
> 
> But I logged in and added it to cart, it didn't apply a discount (I have all Adagio, Agigato and Adagietto)?



I gave it a test too, no discount... I was there anyway because after gobbling up the Agitatos, I've been tripping on the Adagio Violins and maybe Bass sets. I've had the $119 violins (it is _still _up as of this writing) in & out of my cart at least 4 times over the past couple of weeks. Pathetic I know.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 16, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Pathetic I know.


We've all been (are) there.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 16, 2016)

Both Adagio Violins and Violas are in my cart as of now. No cash at my disposal till next week, but I have a feeling the sale is set to last till the end 2016.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 16, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Both Adagio Violins and Violas are in my cart as of now. No cash at my disposal till next week, but I have a feeling the sale is set to last till the end 2016.



I dunno. I see this 70% sale more like a carton of milk. Once past its published expiration date, it might still be viable, but you have to assume that it could go bad at any moment.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 16, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> how do you guys deal with the random panning issues in Adagio? I don't like folding down the field and then sending to reverb as it just sounds more reverb-y. Am I missing some trick?



In practice, I prefer this to sampled "in place." The libraries I have that are supposed to be in one place tend to shift in stereo from note to note (Cinebrass does this a bit). By collapsing the violins stereo width to where I want them in the stereo field, this effect doesn't happen. And you should be using these with a nice reverb anyway. I like the Lexicon PCM96 Surround for orchestral stuff.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 16, 2016)

synthetic said:


> In practice, I prefer this to sampled "in place." The libraries I have that are supposed to be in one place tend to shift in stereo from note to note (Cinebrass does this a bit). By collapsing the violins stereo width to where I want them in the stereo field, this effect doesn't happen. And you should be using these with a nice reverb anyway. I like the Lexicon PCM96 Surround for orchestral stuff.


Adagio is far worse than any other library I have (and I have lots). Staccato violins, depending on the patch, can be almost unusable as they jump from L to R, depending on the velocity/round robin. Which is so sad because I love the tone.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 16, 2016)

Watching/listening to the newest video on youtube going over the Divisi patches. Still trying to keep an open mind, but the panning issues are still VERY apparent IMO. Personally, I'm not a fan of collapsing the stereo image as IMO you lose too much spacial information. A tiny bit is ok, but I would want to take these down 60-80% (same as my experience with the Adagio lineup). And to my ears adding reverb doesn't bring it back, it'll make it sound less mono, but still too pointed IMO. Gotta say though, they do sound wonderful..., but so does Spitfire, OT, CSS, etc.

IMO, the main selling point of this library is that you'll have ensembles, divisi, and solos under the same interface. Which can be a HUGE plus when considering workflow.


----------



## procreative (Dec 16, 2016)

zeng said:


> Pre-Order strated! https://8dio.com/instrument/anthology-vst-au-aax-samples-kontakt-instrument/
> 
> But I logged in and added it to cart, it didn't apply a discount (I have all Adagio, Agigato and Adagietto)?



Not sure if you got their promo email, but it says those due it free or at a discount will get emails over the weekend to enable them to do so.

Still not sure even at the discount to crossgrade (in my case only $99) its worth it given the lack of in situ placement and the artics that did not make the cut. 

Still not clear how much polishing these have really had and nice GUI aside what else has changed. 

It feels like the Albion 1/ONE scenario but without much new content. To me it seems this is designed to reinigorate sales to new customers more than anything as Adagio had got so much negativity.

I just cannot make my mind up, as I feel like I would still have to keep Adagio loaded and SSD disk space is at a premium.


----------



## oxo (Dec 16, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> how do you guys deal with the random panning issues in Adagio? I don't like folding down the field and then sending to reverb as it just sounds more reverb-y. Am I missing some trick?



in most cases i stack the 8dios with other strings (HS for example). for this i use the close mics, fold down the field a bit (depending on the section), adjust the panning to the right position and send the complete signal through a QL spaces stage IR (true stereo) to generate new early reflections. then it goes together with the other strings in the same concert hall reverb for the tail.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 16, 2016)

zeng said:


> Pre-Order strated! https://8dio.com/instrument/anthology-vst-au-aax-samples-kontakt-instrument/
> 
> But I logged in and added it to cart, it didn't apply a discount (I have all Adagio, Agigato and Adagietto)?



Same here. No discount was applied to Anthology after I logged in, and I also have the full Adagio, and Agitato libraries. Although they don't all show up under my account as being purchased. So it might be due to something related to their customer system database not reflecting all purchases. Which is not a good sign.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 16, 2016)

I think we need to sit tight until the emails go out. Maybe it isn't an automatic discount. Maybe we will be sent a coupon code to use based on our existing purchases?


----------



## tigersun (Dec 16, 2016)

I really hope the discount doesn't expire....seems like they should make it somewhat automatic like how the Spitfire bundles work? If it does expire it's very unlikely I'll ever make the upgrade.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 16, 2016)

procreative said:


> Not sure if you got their promo email, but it says those due it free or at a discount will get emails over the weekend to enable them to do so.
> 
> Still not sure even at the discount to crossgrade (in my case only $99) its worth it given the lack of in situ placement and the artics that did not make the cut.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the analogy to that situation occurred to me too, but it's fine by me. The tragic and untimely "death" of Albion 1 is what got me into the Spitfire universe, and I'm happy to have picked up the Agitato libraries for 30% of their original price. Don't feel a strong pull to get ONE, and am not worried about acquiring Anthology. I guess I'm a bottom feeder, picking up the scraps as they get left behind. These orchestral libraries are pricey enough that I have no real choice other than to choose my spots, and get the blow-out deals when they occur.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 16, 2016)

^ I feel pretty much the same Tugboat. I got Agitato at the sale price and I'm happy with that but I don't really feel compelled to get anything else. I guess I was hoping for more from Anthology somehow?


----------



## zeng (Dec 17, 2016)

Well I asked 8 dio about the upgrade discount. Here is their response;


Many thanks for getting in touch.

All pre-order links will go out early next week. All existing owners of both Adagio and Agitato Bundle will receive for free. All owners of selected Adagio and Agitato volumes will receive special upgrade emails over the weekend.

As there will be a quite a large amount of emails being sent out manually, this may take a little longer than usual for some.

Please be a little patient on this and you should receive your email soon


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. No discount was applied to Anthology after I logged in, and I also have the full Adagio, and Agitato libraries. Although they don't all show up under my account as being purchased. So it might be due to something related to their customer system database not reflecting all purchases. Which is not a good sign.


I had the same issue with missing purchases when they first launched the user portal. I owned all four Adagio volumes, but only viola and bass showed up. I sent copies of the original PayPal emails to 8dio support, and they fixed the issue right away. They were very responsive.


----------



## procreative (Dec 17, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. No discount was applied to Anthology after I logged in, and I also have the full Adagio, and Agitato libraries. Although they don't all show up under my account as being purchased. So it might be due to something related to their customer system database not reflecting all purchases. Which is not a good sign.



Get in contact with them and tell them what is missing, you will need to show evidence of the purchase. I had same issue, mine was missing Violas and Cellos I think.

No discount will be added as they are doing another way. I think they will be sending out links to the discounted versions based on your account.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 17, 2016)

Hehe I was missing Violins and Cellos when they updated their user accounts. Fixed quickly after contacting them


----------



## synthetic (Dec 17, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Adagio is far worse than any other library I have (and I have lots). Staccato violins, depending on the patch, can be almost unusable as they jump from L to R, depending on the velocity/round robin. Which is so sad because I love the tone.



The point I was trying to make is that Adagio is recorded full stereo. So you pan it to use it anyway. If stereo samples shift ±10% or whatever, the panned version will only be ±4%. The other benefit is for weirdos who like European section seating (1st and 2nd violins left and right.) This is just for Adagio, I haven't used the full section Adagietto. But this also doesn't bother me in 8W.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 17, 2016)

Vovique said:


> While the Anthology is broiling, I am taking advantage of Adagio sale gradually getting closer to a free copy of Anthology.



*EDIT*- Question answered. I should have read further.

Free copy of Anthology? How does that work?


----------



## Rob (Dec 17, 2016)

I must be in a minority here, but I do love the way the sectipns are recorded stereo-wise... I find it much easier to make the sections blend and have a coherent sound this way. They sort of dove tail, if that makes sense...


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 17, 2016)

This is from an email 8DIO sent out yesterday.

_"All existing owners of both Adagio and Agitato Bundle will receive for free. All owners of selected Adagio and Agitato volumes will receive special upgrade emails over the weekend."_


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 17, 2016)

I receive my upgrade email today. So, they are coming.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Received my voucher code today, but it's not right. I own the complete Adagio bundle, including Adagietto, which according to their point system would put me at $299. With my current code, it's $499. I'm sure it's just an error on their end... but honestly, I was expecting a better offer than $299. For that kind of money, I'd rather spend a little more and get Ark 2 which covers some bases I don't have.


----------



## procreative (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep same here I should have 8 points, but my voucher is for 7 even though my account shows the right products. Maybe they have been reading my posts here!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 17, 2016)

Same here. I'm sure they'll fix it.


----------



## gpax (Dec 17, 2016)

Definitely check your accounts to make sure no purchase products are missing. Five products disappeared from my account last month, including two Adagio instruments. I had inventoried everything not long before, so it was pretty obvious some glitch had occurred. They put them back, except for one smaller item I could not find the order for. But I did have to find orders going all the way back to the original Adagio violins.


----------



## gpax (Dec 17, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Same here. I'm sure they'll fix it.


I would not assume so on its own. As indicated above, I had to get in touch to verify everything.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 17, 2016)

I emailed support.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 17, 2016)

My code seems to be right. Kind of disappointed the codes expire though. 

Since I have the Agitato bundle my upgrade comes out to $399. I'm not quite sure why I shouldn't just buy the Adagio bundle for $100 more if I really wanted this. Oh well, SSW and Ark 2 are taking up my funds for the moment.


----------



## gpax (Dec 17, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> I emailed support.


So did I just now. My products are all now reconciled in my account, but the total product "points" did not reflect the discount in the voucher they sent me.


----------



## gpax (Dec 17, 2016)

tigersun said:


> My code seems to be right. Kind of disappointed the codes expire though.


Actually, according to the email I got, only the code expires if not used by a certain date, not the discount itself. They said you can have them reset it again at a later date, anytime, in fact.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 17, 2016)

tigersun said:


> My code seems to be right. Kind of disappointed the codes expire though.


From the email:
"If you would like to upgrade at a later date - just write us a mail & we will get you set up. No problemo! Anytime!".


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

So... did they not include any portmaneto to their Adagio -patches, or am I just not hearing them?


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 18, 2016)

Exactly - I can't hear it also... hope they didn't leave it out..


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

But we are hearing portamento in the intro video music? So it means it includes
it...
Note: Isn't it also playing portamento on 01:40?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2016)

I can hear portamentos in the intro music and in the violin section... but nothing like the beautiful dolce or emo slurs. Maybe the speed control will trigger those transitions?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

@zeng There's portamento on the patches they've taken from Agitato, but I can't hear any in their Adagio selection.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

I hear portamento throughout but I think they had the speed set higher.

I am starting to think though that this is mostly a Spitfire style consolidation more than anything else, as GUI and slot selection aside cannot see too much that has changed sound wise. For me $99 is the most I would pay as a full Adagio owner and someone who also bought Agitato Grandiose Legato bundle.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> I hear portamento throughout but I think they had the speed set higher.
> 
> *I am starting to think though that this is mostly a Spitfire style consolidation more than anything else,* as GUI and slot selection aside cannot see too much that has changed sound wise. For me $99 is the most I would pay as a full Adagio owner and someone who also bought Agitato Grandiose Legato bundle.



Yes, it is clearly that. But as with Spitfire, the rebranding/repackaging is IMHO a win-win. The discounts for end of life and, ahem, "new" intro libraries pull in people (like me) who would never venture in at full price, so the developers make money by expanding their customer base, and we get usable libraries at a fraction of their usual cost. The King is dead! Long live the King!

I got the letter and checked out my discount, and all is well here with that. But I'm in no hurry to get Anthology, just as I'm not pining for ONE in addition to 1.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu & Peter are spot on... doesn't seem to be slurs for legato 2 - adagio. And the example with unison & octaves is using the agitato legatos. A huge FAIL if this is true.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

Have they mentioned the fate of the other six or so legato instruments from Legato? (Instinct, Village, Emo, Dolce, ET, etc?) I use Instinct and Village often, others occasionally.

Adagio does have portamento samples so I'm sure they'll show up in Anthology for all your Bollywood needs. 

Oh, and my coupon code was more generous than I'd expected. Can't wait to download.


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

synthetic said:


> Have they mentioned the fate of the other six or so legato instruments from Legato? (Instinct, Village, Emo, Dolce, ET, etc?) I use Instinct and Village often, others occasionally.
> 
> Adagio does have portamento samples so I'm sure they'll show up in Anthology for all your Bollywood needs.
> 
> Oh, and my coupon code was more generous than I'd expected. Can't wait to download.


Did you receive a coupon code for anthology?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2016)

synthetic said:


> Oh, and my coupon code was more generous than I'd expected. Can't wait to download.



The Force must be with you, lol! I was hoping for as much, but alas, the darkside Ark 2 is calling.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

I did get my coupon code and already ordered the upgrade. I must have mathed wrong, it was less than I expected. But I was an early customer of Adagio so maybe they're still sending them out.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

synthetic said:


> Adagio does have portamento samples so I'm sure they'll show up in Anthology for all your Bollywood needs.


Insider details to share, or a civilized guess? 

I hope they include some emo-slurs from Adagio, because those are the rarity portamentos one needs.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> The Force must be with you, lol! I was hoping for as much, but alas, the darkside Ark 2 is calling.



Different animal entirely. 8dio's Majestica is probably a closer comparison to Ark 2. The real answer: buy them both, and two others.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Insider details to share, or a civilized guess?



Guess


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

Since it seems like they've revealed most of the library (unless there's solos to come) it feels like this will render Agitato etc obsolete, but not Adagio.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll let you know. Early adopters, check your inbox.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Since it seems like they've revealed most of the library (unless there's solos to come) it feels like this will render Agitato etc obsolete, but not Adagio.



Well that's pretty surprising to me. Makes me wonder exactly what the (continuing?) sale is about.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Makes me wonder exactly what the (continuing?) sale is about.


To get those realising the same to get Adagio.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu said:


> To get those realising the same to get Adagio.



It's not cynicism, folks. Just realism


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2016)

No pizz's for the divisi section? Strange...


----------



## Covent Garden (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've bought the whole Adagio and Agitato Series, so my discount price is a free upgrade. I was a bit astonished, that f.e. no Loure patches are offered and many others seem not to be offered. So that's not really an update it seems to be a quite different product. Hmm ... - but just my two cents:

I'm downloading Anthology just right NOW ....


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

Well still waiting for them to even get my coupon right, I asked and they asked for proof even though everything is in my account from the last time they wanted proof!

Just still cannot fathom why they dropped the Measured Tremolos or Loures and the Short Dynabows.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

Covent Garden said:


> I'm downloading Anthology just right NOW ....


We expect you to post complete patch/articulation list asap.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> Just still cannot fathom why they dropped the Measured Tremolos or Loures and the Short Dynabows.


Well you have to draw the line somewhere.
Once again, I don't beleive this is aimed at us who already own most of this. Seems to me that the agitato legato has had an eq to match the Adagio one.
What (8dio strings) could I get rid of to make room for this? Nothing.


----------



## Covent Garden (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu said:


> We expect you to post complete patch/articulation list asap.


Well, although I have 100 MBit/s and the speed of 8 DIO Server is around 4,4 MB/s already 20 GB have passed until now. But I don't expect anything else than they've described on their Website. And that said for me it's not an update it's a totally different product with their Adagio and Agitato sample pool. BUT the GUI looks promising and the playable Arcs look also promising. But let's have a look when it comes to play ... But tomorrow I have a very busy day, so I am only able to post the patches with offered articulations, but no test scenario ...

I'd really like to see Loures and Dyn Bows of Agitato and all those other nice patches. I think, the playability will encrease dramatically and it seems that consistency also will be encreased (hope so), but the flexibility of patches will be decreased.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Received my voucher code today, but it's not right. I own the complete Adagio bundle, including Adagietto, which according to their point system would put me at $299. With my current code, it's $499. I'm sure it's just an error on their end... but honestly, I was expecting a better offer than $299. For that kind of money, I'd rather spend a little more and get Ark 2 which covers some bases I don't have.


Same here! I bought nearly everything and they gave me 100$ off...saying I only have two points... I've asked them to look at it. It's THEIR database and my purchases are clearly listed. Then again, do I need this? 

Broke anyway, after Ark2 but would like to get the discount settled for the future.


----------



## Covent Garden (Dec 18, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Same here! I bought nearly everything and they gave me 100$ off...saying I only have two points... I've asked them to look at it. It's THEIR database and my purchases are clearly listed. Then again, do I need this?
> 
> Broke anyway, after Ark2 but would like to get the discount settled for the future.


Yes, I've purchased Ark II too and 20.12 or 21.12. is the release date replied Tobi of OT Support to my request. So we'll get something to play for Christmas ...


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2016)

They don't seem to have all my products on their data-base either. Yes strange about leaving some nice stuff out!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 18, 2016)

I just a free code for Anthology. Can't wait to try it out but I have to buy some SSDs. Looks killer and very happy they have put so much love into their Adagio and Agitato libraries at long last!


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

The deal on this reminds me of many others. Early adopters that paid full price might not have EVERYTHING but on a dollar to dollar basis might have paid way more than others who have it all and get the crossgrade for free.

This happened to me with SCS (had everything except Ensembles) and Hollywood Orchestra (had everything but Percussion).

One thing I would have liked listed was which products the new Legatos were drawn from (Adagio or Agitato) and which types were used. 

I also think the posted walkthroughs are too vague and not thorough enough. There should be a play through of all of the articulations like most other developers do. So far we only have coverage on one or two articulations and the GUI.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> The deal on this reminds me of many others. Early adopters that paid full price might not have EVERYTHING but on a dollar to dollar basis might have paid way more than others who have it all and get the crossgrade for free.
> 
> This happened to me with SCS (had everything except Ensembles) and Hollywood Orchestra (had everything but Percussion).



Well.... Early adopters paid for the price of being able to use it earlier. It reminds you of many others because that's how consumerism works. You buy early, you get to use it. Or you can wait for V2 or V3 that's much improved with a better value but won't have access to it for some time.

It's rather interesting how many people feel there is injustice to customer because they feel betrayed by being "supporting" a company. You're not spending money on friendship...


----------



## Johnny (Dec 18, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> So, is this the other 8dio string libraries repackaged? I thought that is what Century Strings was going to be?


Adagietto 2.0


----------



## novaburst (Dec 18, 2016)

2 points for Adagio violins and 1 point for Adagio Cellos both going for exactly the same price weather full or discounted, so am I missing something or is this a case of instrument discrimination.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> Well.... Early adopters paid for the price of being able to use it earlier. It reminds you of many others because that's how consumerism works. You buy early, you get to use it.



And whats more interesting is that most of the time the people that say things like this are the ones who wait and wait to get it cheap – commonly known as tyre kickers. Whilst it is true early adopters get to use it earlier, if they did not buy it then likely the said company might never do any further development.

In terms of profit the first person is a more valuable customer and is more likely to buy future products on release whereas the second will likely always wait for sales.

This happened to me with the Hollywood Series. I bought Strings, Brass and Woodwinds pretty much on release for well over $1200 (can't remember exact amount). They then released Percussion which I didn't really need.

East West then brought out the Hollywood Orchestra which included Percussion for $400 or so and those that owned all 4 Hollywood (including those that bought the bundle cheap) got their Harp for free. One person spends $1200 on 3 of 4 products and another $400 on the whole set. The second gets a freebie, the first not.

I know its how consumerism sometimes works. In the UK SKY TV frequently offer great deals to new customers but nothing to long standing customers, for instance sign up now and get a 42" TV free, existing customer? With us for many years? Hey tough we have nothing for you! Thanks for your custom!!

But long term, which customer will get their freebie and likely quit as soon as their 12 months is up? Cash Converters is full of Sky equipment.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

I've been watching the Adagio/Agitato sale. Once Anthology was announced, I've been waiting to see what improvements it would bring. I must admit I've been tempted to buy, but I held back because I've always been confused by 8dio's string offerings -- I still am. Plus, I really don't trust their demos and walk-through videos. 

To me Anthology is not the same as the Spitfire repackaging/consolidation exercise. Spitfire have been very good at simplifying and repackaging to improve on the existing instruments, and with communicating well what the aims are, what's in the libaries, giving us excellent value for $$$, etc. With 8dio it seems they are up to some familiar tricks, with a lot of the benefits of the old libraries actually missing from the re-packaged library. Despite the new GUI (which seems to improve the interface a lot), it really is not encouraging for someone like me who is a potential customer.

My view is that Anthology....
- Gains length-adjustable swells, but looses the multiple length real recordings of these.
- It gains more usability in choosing artics., but ditches the variety of similar alternatives that were available (eg. lots of legato types).
- It makes patches more playable, but looses some useful artics. that were a selling point of the previous libraries.
- Gives us more painful videos to watch. Please stop with the over-hyped not-very-useful videos!  

Do I want to buy their new library?... I'm no longer interested.

So, a long post for me to really just to ask this question... if I am interested in getting Cello, Viola and Violin libs, which of the old libs should I get? My primary need is good expressive legatos and the natural recorded swells. Doesn't matter to me if they are recorded centre stage.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 18, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> It's rather interesting how many people feel there is injustice to customer because they feel betrayed by being "supporting" a company. You're not spending money on friendship...



Well, there's some validity to that statement. But any successful business will tell you that they _stayed _successful because they cared about their customer's concerns. In fact, Ethics is a mandatory course when working toward a graduate degree in business. Were all businesses to do their thing according to your last statement they'd be dumped whenever some other, competing business proved conscientious toward their customers. Even if the prices were the same...sometimes when not.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well, there's some validity to that statement. But any successful business will tell you that they _stayed _successful because they cared about their customer's concerns. In fact, Ethics is a mandatory course when working toward a graduate degree in business. Were all businesses to do their thing according to your last statement they'd be dumped whenever some other, competing business proved conscientious toward their customers. Even if the prices were the same...sometimes when not.


Yep. EW lost me as a customer for exactly this reason... they don't allow existing customers to fill the gaps in their libraries in any useful way other than paying again for the same thing they already have. I suspect I'm the same as lots of their previous customers who won't buy from them again.

I also suspect they don't really care, and are deliberately using these techniques to wring out as much money from their existing libraries as they can. I think they've already said they aren't interested in making new orchestral libraries anymore.


----------



## robgb (Dec 18, 2016)

markleake said:


> So, a long post for me to really just to ask this question... if I am interested in getting Cello, Viola and Violin libs, which of the old libs should I get? My primary need is good expressive legatos and the natural recorded swells. Doesn't matter to me if they are recorded centre stage.


Here's the thing. If you take advantage of buying both of the older libraries at their current discounted rate, you will get Anthology for free. So, to my mind, you'll have the best of all worlds. You will, however, pay a little extra (since Anthology is only $699), but then you'll have everything and there's nothing wrong with having more than you need.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

markleake said:


> So, a long post for me to really just to ask this question... if I am interested in getting Cello, Viola and Violin libs, which of the old libs should I get? My primary need is good expressive legatos and the natural recorded swells. Doesn't matter to me if they are recorded centre stage.



Adagio Violin and Cello, the best of the 4. The Agitato Grandiose Legatos are tighter and better for faster stuff as the Adagio ones are better suited to slow pieces. Not so keen on Shorts and some inconsistencies in timbre between some of the articulations.

Only caveat on the natural Arcs, imo better suited to Rubato playing. 

One thing I had hoped for in Anthology was using TMPro to lock some of these to tempo and also have option of notes locking to loop/time so leading notes would not retrigger Arc from start.

If I were buying from scratch again, not sure Adagio would be on my list. It just feels a bit of an unfinished concept.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

I just downloaded Anthology strings. Is anyone else having problems getting this to work? The divisi strings work ok but there are missing samples in the solo and ensemble patches.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

dhowarthmusic said:


> I just downloaded Anthology strings. Is anyone else having problems getting this to work? The divisi strings work ok but there are missing samples in the solo and ensemble patches.



Have you tried a batch resave in Kontakt as maybe paths have been screwed?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> Have you tried a batch resave in Kontakt as maybe paths have been screwed?


Yes. The samples are definitely missing even after batch reserve. Did you get yours to work?


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

Ha! Still waiting for them to resolve my incorrect discount. So no as not yet committed.

Was just general advice, maybe it did not fully download or they did not prepare the download properly. Suggest you contact their support.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> Ha! Still waiting for them to resolve my incorrect discount. So no as not yet committed.
> 
> Was just general advice, maybe it did not fully download or they did not prepare the download properly. Suggest you contact their support.


Thanks. Still waiting for them to reply. I think they have a problem with the download files. Hopefully they will fix it soon.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm seeing the same thing. The divisi loads but not the ensemble or solo. I don't even HAVE a "Solo" directory in the samples folder.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am having the same exact problem. I am missing those samples as well. It appears 8dio sent this out prematurely and not fully tested. My folder size after install is 34.93 gigs. I think they state this to be a 66 gig library so I think we have some missing parts not in the box


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 18, 2016)

I downloaded it twice to make sure I did not goof something up... same problems exist..arghh!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

Everybody chill, this library is hours old and it's Sunday night. They will fix it.  

For people waiting to see about Anthology before buying Adagio, I would absolutely buy Adagio. There is a lot that isn't in Anthology that makes Adagio really interesting. Keyswitched phrase endings in the legatos, multiple performances/flavors of legato, ambiences, all kinds of things that make it really good. If you spend the time with that library you can get stuff that no other can do.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> Adagio Violin and Cello, the best of the 4. The Agitato Grandiose Legatos are tighter and better for faster stuff as the Adagio ones are better suited to slow pieces. Not so keen on Shorts and some inconsistencies in timbre between some of the articulations.
> 
> Only caveat on the natural Arcs, imo better suited to Rubato playing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info @procreative. Yes, as you describe it Adagio sounds like the one for me. I intend to use the Arcs in rubato style... I don't have any expectations that I'd be able to fit them in with something that is timed. These are far from being my "go-to" string libs. I just like the tone, and the legatos & arcs are different than anything I have. Thanks again.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree that everybody should chill - it's not the end of the world and they'll fix it. But the library isn't hours old. Presumably they have been working on it for months and have tested it thoroughly. I'm having the same problem. I'm guessing it's not the library, but rather a downloading issue.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

synthetic said:


> For people waiting to see about Anthology before buying Adagio, I would absolutely buy Adagio. There is a lot that isn't in Anthology that makes Adagio really interesting. Keyswitched phrase endings in the legatos, multiple performances/flavors of legato, ambiences, all kinds of things that make it really good. If you spend the time with that library you can get stuff that no other can do.


Thanks for the info @synthetic - very useful to know. If I didn't buy the Basses, but did buy the Cellos/Violas/Violins, do you still get all the content you describe here?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am having the same exact problem. I am missing those samples as well. It appears 8dio sent this out prematurely and not fully tested. My folder size after install is 34.93 gigs. I think they state this to be a 66 gig library so I think we have some missing parts not in the box


Same here. My extracted folder is 34.93 gigs but the downloaded far files are 34.03 gigs. I think there is a problem with the extraction as it should be double the size after the extraction. So it should be around 69 gb?


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 18, 2016)

I wonder if extracting it manually would work?


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

I downloaded mine on a Mac and have the problem. Downloading it now on my PC again to see if I can get it to work. Does anyone have Anthology up and running yet with no problems?


----------



## Covent Garden (Dec 18, 2016)

Have the same problem. No Solo Samples - AND: if you take a look into the RAR archive (without extracting) you can see, that there is no Folder with Solo Samples packed. So that seems to be an error which they have to fix.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 18, 2016)

I downloaded on my PC slave and it has the same problem.


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Dec 18, 2016)

At least you can play the divisi for now until they fix it.


----------



## markleake (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't understand. How could they release the library with significant parts of it missing? Is this a common occurance from them?


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

markleake said:


> Thanks for the info @synthetic - very useful to know. If I didn't buy the Basses, but did buy the Cellos/Violas/Violins, do you still get all the content you describe here?


Yeah basses have several legato performances, those keyswitch phrasings that really work, and the ambiences. Worth the dough for sure.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2016)

markleake said:


> I don't understand. How could they release the library with significant parts of it missing? Is this a common occurance from them?



No. I have many of their libraries (enough to buy 8W) and this is a first. They will fix it.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 18, 2016)

procreative said:


> East West then brought out the Hollywood Orchestra which included Percussion for $400 or so and those that owned all 4 Hollywood (including those that bought the bundle cheap) got their Harp for free. One person spends $1200 on 3 of 4 products and another $400 on the whole set. The second gets a freebie, the first not.



I think if there was not so many developers around this sale practice would not happen much, plus the fact that so much money is made, so the idea is why not, some times the case is they make double or treble profits from sales than the normal price, plus they get an influx of new customers who stay.

I think I have benefited from sales and crazy bargains more than most, I can not remember ever purchasing a library for is full price, 

But must say don't think I could be as creative with this stuff if there was no sales or I would have very little options in what I could use.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 18, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well, there's some validity to that statement. But any successful business will tell you that they _stayed _successful because they cared about their customer's concerns. In fact, Ethics is a mandatory course when working toward a graduate degree in business. Were all businesses to do their thing according to your last statement they'd be dumped whenever some other, competing business proved conscientious toward their customers. Even if the prices were the same...sometimes when not.



I heard 8dio won't even post up reviews of their products that have 1 stars.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 18, 2016)

For those who haven't checked their email from 8Dio:

Hi there,

It has come to our sad attention that some of you have had issues downloading Anthology Strings. Missing samples. Broken archives and what not.

You would imagine that we (8Dio) have download distribution down after releasing over 200 products. However the reality is that Anthology Strings was triple checked before it went out, but unfortunately one of our cloud servers did not distribute accordingly. Several thousand download links went out in a short time period with a heavy amount of data and something broke in the process.

We obviously want the same as you - and that is a fully functioning library on your computer. No missing samples. No broken archives. We cannot ask you to be patient - because we are not patient about this at all. We understand your frustration and believe us - we are more frustrated than anyone.

So here is the solution and our pledge to you.

Anyone who purchased Anthology (or is automatically eligible for free upgrade) will receive a new version of Anthology Strings in the next 24-48 hours. 

It is an incredible library and one that will last for years to come. It is our first true leap into a new generation of sampling and it is our sincere intention to give you the best experience possible. 

We are really sorry for all the people affected by this. The last thing we wanted was a misbehaving cloud-server. But Anthology Strings is a special library and we promise you it will be worth the wait.

We will send out another email to you all - once we know the issue has been resolved and new download links will be distributed thereafter.

Thanks again for supporting us,

- Troels


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

Will you keep previous Adagio and Agitato libraries after installing Anthology?


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

Tatu said:


> @zeng There's portamento on the patches they've taken from Agitato, but I can't hear any in their Adagio selection.


I don't remember if Adagio libraries include portamento or not?


----------



## tabulius (Dec 18, 2016)

I just wished that they would have combined Adagio portamentos, dolce, village and grandiose legatos into one patch. The divisi legatos were improved but for me this payed upgrade is not what I wished for. They took more out than they gave.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 18, 2016)

zeng said:


> I don't remember if Adagio libraries include portamento or not?


It does. They call them "emo" patches and those are some of the best portamentos ever sampled (IMO). Also, some of their legato patches have a bit of portamento on their higher intervals (ET Legato comes to my mind).


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok great, then adagio legatos will include portamento as they used same samples.


----------



## zeng (Dec 18, 2016)

zeng said:


> Will you keep previous Adagio and Agitato libraries after installing Anthology?


I think I'll keep them for previous projects, is there any other reason?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

I will definitely keep Adagio as it is now. Not so sure about Agitato, because I haven't used them that much... well, I haven't "upgraded" yet, so it's hard to tell. I think everyone should go through the library and decide for themselves.

EDIT: Just checked my upgrade coupon and it appears to be very different from my own calculations. Fuck it. I'll stay with what I have now.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm downloading now, here is the list of instruments : 
8Dio Anthology - Divisi - Empty
8Dio Anthology - Divisi - Loaded
8Dio Anthology - Ensemble - Empty
8Dio Anthology - Ensemble - Loaded
8Dio Anthology - Solo - Empty
8Dio Anthology - Solo - Loaded


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 19, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Well, there's some validity to that statement. But any successful business will tell you that they _stayed _successful because they cared about their customer's concerns. In fact, Ethics is a mandatory course when working toward a graduate degree in business. Were all businesses to do their thing according to your last statement they'd be dumped whenever some other, competing business proved conscientious toward their customers. Even if the prices were the same...sometimes when not.



And yet successful does not necessarily mean profits. A company can be profitable but not successful due to monopoly, typically... being successful for these company often means less profits. It boils down to the question: Does a company want more success or more profit? Ethics is about moral principles, which this has nothing to do with. Someone spending more than another because they are early adopters while getting less benefits is not an ethical issue. All I'm saying is... when you buy something, don't expect anything beyond what you paid for in return. You might see yourself as supporting them, they might not. It's just business.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

I was very much disappointed after receiving my coupon and had to go all scientific to explain the difference to my self and I guess I found it out. I shall share it here:






Won't be upgrading with that price tag (299USD).


----------



## pixel (Dec 19, 2016)

Legato I articulation (with vibrato control) have portamento, Legato II (no vib) doesn't. I don't have Adagio so I can't tell what arts from there are used. Can't wait to get full version of this library later hopefully today


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 19, 2016)

markleake said:


> - Gives us more painful videos to watch. Please stop with the over-hyped not-very-useful videos!



Not sure how they are painful to watch. They show exactly what they have done with Adagio and Agitato. This is very useful.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

pixel said:


> I don't have Adagio so I can't tell what arts from there are used.


My guess would be, that they used Instinct Legato from Adagio in Anthology (that's their favourite I guess), which is a very, very standard legato that doesn't really stand out.

If so, then shame, because here's some of the best stuff Adagio has to offer:


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Not sure how they are painful to watch. They show exactly what they have done with Adagio and Agitato. This is very useful.


I guess I'm not a fan of how they present things. It always sounds like it is the most wonderful thing in the world, and everything is explained as "super-awesome-<something>". It isn't useful information to me when half the effort of the video seems to go into the hype factor. Maybe I'm just super-sensitive to it though, or getting old.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 19, 2016)

You're getting old. Are you English as well? Haha! Cynical bloody brits!


----------



## markleake (Dec 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> You're getting old. Are you English as well? Haha! Cynical bloody brits!


Close... I'm an Aussie. We can do cynical and sarcastic pretty well over here. 
Edit: Don't know why, but the Americans I've met here don't seem to get the cynical or sarcastic statements, so maybe it's a Commonwealth thing we have in common.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I was very much disappointed after receiving my coupon and had to go all scientific to explain the difference to my self and I guess I found it out. I shall share it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the table attached, you should have 6 points for Adagio. They did the same to me and I await to see if they stick to the system they came up with. I have all Adagio and the Agitato Legato Bundle and should have had 8 points but they totalled it as 7 points.

What with the download issues, seems like they need to get their act together.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

I thought Ensembles and Divisi were separate products at some point that were available as either individually or as bundles and I optimistically calclulated with that in mind and nicely rounded up. Yes, like the table says, instead of 8 (or 7,5) points I have 6.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I thought Ensembles and Divisi were separate products at some point that were available as either individually or as bundles and I optimistically calclulated with that in mind and nicely rounded up. Yes, like the table says, instead of 8 (or 7,5) points I have 6.



But you should have 6 points just for Adagio as it says "Bundle or all individual volumes" so you should have 7.5 points.

PS I have to keep telling myself I am not talking to Peter Dinklage and you are about to explode like Tyrion!


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

procreative said:


> 6 points just for Adagio as it says "Bundle or all individual volumes"


Oh, I thought "Bundle or Individual Volumes" meant also having Adagietto, which I don't.

PS: Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 19, 2016)

Tatu said:


> I will definitely keep Adagio as it is now. Not so sure about Agitato, because I haven't used them that much... well, I haven't "upgraded" yet, so it's hard to tell. I think everyone should go through the library and decide for themselves.



Great advice the Adagio library's have become to me very special, and I have grown to really like them, yes there are some strange things going on in some of the samples, but what you get from the library as a whole is very special, 

The agitato legato library's very well done and are great for layer's seem to have a more harsh sound than Adagio which is more slush and smooth,


----------



## AlexandraMusic (Dec 19, 2016)

tabulius said:


> I just wished that they would have combined Adagio portamentos, dolce, village and grandiose legatos into one patch. The divisi legatos were improved but for me this payed upgrade is not what I wished for. They took more out than they gave.



This is what I have been wondering. I have go to patches within Adagio and Agitato that I like to use and I am not quite clear what is going to be in Anthology. Initially I thought it was an actual upgrade on everything, all enveloped into one new library but it doesn't seem so..


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey regarding their download issues. Just purchased and download code was just sent - should I assume it is back up and running? (that's a big download to have to do it again - the speeds I have here.)


edit: looks like there are some 'manual' links offered - that the way everyone is going right now?


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

The email I got this morning said "We will send out another email to you all - once we know the issue has been resolved and new download links will be distributed thereafter."

So I would assume nothing.

I hope they clear up the incorrect vouchers so I can at least make an informed decision.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 19, 2016)

I am waitng as well until I hear that they have it sorted out.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2016)

Roger that - good advice.


----------



## TuomasP (Dec 19, 2016)

Download code still contains crippled download ( solo samples missing). Least i can play divisi and ensemble while waiting ^^


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2016)

I played a bit with divisi, the articulation that did work. Legato II (based on Adagio) does not have the velocity switch portamento that Legato I (based on Adagietto) has. 

Also, please continue to chill.  Remember they sent the links out a day early, so you didn't really miss out on anything yet. And listen to the wise words of Louis CK about airline Wi-Fi.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2016)

Funny. Reminds me of Brian Regan's bit on the 'length of time / microwave instructions' for pop-tarts. 3 seconds.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Oh, I thought "Bundle or Individual Volumes" meant also having Adagietto, which I don't.
> 
> PS: Keep telling yourself that.



Well it seems you were correct, Adagietto is considered part of the Adagio bundle. So for me Anthology is $199, despite having spent over $3000 with them. 

Looks like I am going to pass as for me thats too much to pay for new scripting and a fancy GUI, yet still missing a lot of Adagio/Agitato.

Well at least thats one decision made.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 19, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am going to pass as for me thats too much to pay for new scripting and a fancy GUI


You and me both.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

Which I think is still incorrect as on the site it says _Adagio Bundle or all individual Adagio volumes
_
Adagietto is not in the Adagio Bundle and is not an Adagio volume. So if they are sticking to this they are contradicting their own rules.

Even at $99 I was not sure about the viability for me, but if they are sticking to this rule even though their site says otherwise and the Adagio bundle makes no mention of Adagietto, well thats that.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 19, 2016)

Agreed, it seems too much money for really, not a great deal extra than we already have. I do think the UI is nice and looks much, much easier to work with. But I guess I speak for us all, that alone ain't going to cut it...Now if it was free upgrade then that would be fine...but even then it's still like a downgrade for all the reasons we've discussed already...

Personally, why did they not wrap all the current articulations in a new UI...that I would pay $100 for...and I'm sure we all would..
Pete


----------



## fiestared (Dec 19, 2016)

PeterJCroissant said:


> But I guess I speak for us all, that alone ain't going to cut it...Now if it was free upgrade then that would be fine...but even then it's still like a downgrade for all the reasons we've discussed already...
> 
> Don't take it badly Pete, but please speak for yourself, I really like Anthology and I think 8Dio did a very good job !


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 19, 2016)

Adagio/Agitato have been the backbone of my strings for a while now, and while I do really appreciate the depth of Adagio, 99% of the time I am just using Agitato for legatos and Adagio for shorts and sustains. I've never really had much success getting the tempo-synced measured trems and loures to work correctly in a project, and while I love the dyn bows, it takes so much time to find the one that is a good musical fit and then there's no exact equivalent in the other sections and it's super frustrating and most of the time I just end up bailing on them.

So for me, Anthology looks like a distillation and refinement of the most essential stuff from those libraries, wrapped in a much more useful UI. My completely unscientific guess is that it's going be a substantial workflow improvement for my day-to-day writing, and I look forward to not having to max out an entire Kontakt instance to load all the necessary articulations. If I want to go on a dyn bow deep dive, or whatever, I'll still have them available.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 19, 2016)

Sure, point taken... silly thing to of said..
Pete


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I am very disappointed with the way Anthology appears to be. It's like Adagio without the soul.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Sure, point taken... silly thing to of said..
> Pete



Not that silly, maybe "us all" was a bit presumptious. But with other products on intro for about $150 more, the though of spending $200 on what is fundamentally a cut down version of samples we already own.

Plus for me I think they are being a bit disingenuous counting Adagietto as part of Adagio as far as points to the crossgrade go when it definitely does not appear part of the Adagio Bundle.

Cannot get past the feeling this should have been a Redux of Adagio a long time ago as there were many issues that went unfixed.

Never mind, time for me to move on and get over it.


----------



## gpax (Dec 19, 2016)

procreative said:


> Which I think is still incorrect as on the site it says _Adagio Bundle or all individual Adagio volumes
> _
> Adagietto is not in the Adagio Bundle and is not an Adagio volume. So if they are sticking to this they are contradicting their own rules.
> 
> Even at $99 I was not sure about the viability for me, but if they are sticking to this rule even though their site says otherwise and the Adagio bundle makes no mention of Adagietto, well thats that.


I got a very similar response about my points. Not to mention having to dig up orders last month to provide an account of what I originally bought - after their system "disappeared" products from my account.

I can account for six different products through the years, and around $2,000 invested, at least. Seems I did buy the Basses last from Adagio, which brought down the price of Adagietto, as I recall (and Adagietto was not an effective sketching tool, in the end). But as I told them, if they insist I pay twice what I calculated to update, I was opting out. Parallel are all the other strings I have since bought since jumping on the original Adagio ship (and second chances if you count some of the Agitato as well). 

Hence, I got excited about seeing new life for their products that I had mostly phased out. You know, the library they always wanted it to be now. But apparently, where loyalty is calculated as points, those who jumped on the more generous Adagio discounts in the past several weeks ended up getting a much better deal.

Edit/addendum: Yes, I too say to myself "let it go and move on."


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 19, 2016)

There does seem to be an issue with their database.
I don't want this Anthology nor, at $599, do 8dio want me to have it (weirdly I have 8 points) but you never know in the future that they may perhaps have another product dependant on how much you have spent with them.
I think I shall strike up a correspondence with them.


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 19, 2016)

Poor 8Dio...they never seem to get it right for the masses


----------



## gpax (Dec 19, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> There does seem to be an issue with their database.
> I don't want this Anthology nor, at $599, do 8dio want me to have it (weirdly I have 8 points) but you never know in the future that they may perhaps have another product dependant on how much you have spent with them.
> I think I shall strike up a correspondence with them.


I would definitely recommend keeping your order receipts. They were good at getting the missing products back into my account, but noting how their new system also displays what you've spent, those products are now listed in my account as the last bargain price they sold them for, not what I actually spent. I followed up last month with a separate email about this as well.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 19, 2016)

vicontrolu said:


> Poor 8Dio...they never seem to get it right for the masses


There's a helpful criticism. They actually recovered my receipts of the early purchases so they actually getting it right as far as I can see. Eager to get my mitts on these.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 19, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Personally I am very disappointed with the way Anthology appears to be. It's like Adagio without the soul.


Yeah they put so much importance way back in not using the cross-fade arts for legato, but rather the (up to 10!) other dynamic legato transitions. I was hoping mainly for a UI face-lift just making it easier to manage all those gems.

Then Anthology comes, and what do we have? Cross-fade legato... only!


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2016)

I think a few hundred bucks is fair to pay for months of scripting and mixing. I'm glad I bought it. 

I should have mentioned that Legato I feels amazing to play. Much smoother than Agitato Legato. The auto speed control feels very nice, it's just a very well-programmed instrument. I might miss the keyswitch phrase endings, we'll see when I start writing with it. 

One thing I couldn't figure out was how to unload sections. When you open the articulation, it's legato across the entire keyboard, which is cool. But if I want to use this as my Cello only instance, when I uncheck the other sections do they unload like with Spitfire? Need to do some digging on this.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 19, 2016)

synthetic said:


> I think a few hundred bucks is fair to pay for months of scripting and mixing. I'm glad I bought it.
> 
> I should have mentioned that Legato I feels amazing to play. Much smoother than Agitato Legato. The auto speed control feels very nice, it's just a very well-programmed instrument. I might miss the keyswitch phrase endings, we'll see when I start writing with it.
> 
> One thing I couldn't figure out was how to unload sections. When you open the articulation, it's legato across the entire keyboard, which is cool. But if I want to use this as my Cello only instance, when I uncheck the other sections do they unload like with Spitfire? Need to do some digging on this.


Yes if you click on the radio button in the respective section graphic it unloads that instrument. If you watch the the video on the user interface and also the legato video Troels demonstrates that. Nice and quick way to work.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 19, 2016)

gpax said:


> noting how their new system also displays what you've spent, those products are now listed in my account as the last bargain price they sold them for, not what I actually spent. I followed up last month with a separate email about this as well.


That's not good! Especially for a company that has offered unique libraries only for people that have spent a certain amount of money. Any news on their response to this? I think I paid $500 for Adagio Violins when they first came out.


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 19, 2016)

Can you stack articulations by assigning to the sAmerican keyswitch?


----------



## sniemans (Dec 19, 2016)

New forum member here, just wanted to share my experiences. I was lucky enough to get 8dio's bundles for a very generous price during the holiday sales, and whilst they sounded great, I found them a bit slow to work with. Granted, I'm relatively new to the this, but going through all the different articulations and loading them separately to build up my music was a bit of a hassle. I had previous experience with Spitfire Audio, EWQL and NI Symphony Series. Spitfire and Symphony Series have felt very inspiring to work with because of how quickly you can get a piece to sound great with them, and I tend to lean towards these products when I start a new composition.

So, back to Anthology. I received the email with the free download voucher last night and was quite excited about trying it out. I used the manual downloads to do so. Loading them into Kontakt, it turned out there were a number of samples missing, especially for the solo and divisi instruments. Not long after realising this, I received another email which explained the situation and promised a corrected download link within 48 hours. It sucks for all involved that this happened during such a high-profile release, but I am thankful for the communication here.

As a result, I only got to play around with the ensemble patches enough to form an opinion. Perhaps the more seasoned composers here will miss a number of the Adagio and Agitato patches, but my experience was different. I felt that the Anthology instruments made it incredibly easy to produce really great-sounding string sections with very little effort. For someone like me, who still struggles to translate the music in my head to music in my ear, this was very inspiring and satisfying. I imagine the same might be true for a veteran who wants to lay the basis of a track down quickly. The sounds were very usable out of the box and full of beautiful detail.

The interface and scripting especially deserve a lot of credit, because they're extremely sensibly made and I find this to be a real weakness in a lot of other popular libraries. I don't want to struggle with my software to achieve the sound I'm looking for, it takes a lot of the joy and inspiration away when it happens.

I think 8dio did an great job with this instrument and I'm quite excited to work with it more once the download is fixed. I do perhaps lack the negative experiences some others have had with the company, but for me it's been a fantastic amount of bang for my buck. I can easily see this library being a workhorse for me. Perhaps not the only one you'll ever need (which is?), but a reliable staple for many productions to come. Very happy new customer here so far, hopefully it's a start of many good things to come.


----------



## sniemans (Dec 19, 2016)

vicontrolu said:


> Can you stack articulations by assigning to the sAmerican keyswitch?



Assigning multiple articulations to a single keyswitch seems to cause the following behaviour:

When the corresponding keyswitch is triggered, the bottom most articulation with that keyswitch assigned is selected, while any others are not.


----------



## procreative (Dec 19, 2016)

gpax said:


> I would definitely recommend keeping your order receipts. They were good at getting the missing products back into my account, but noting how their new system also displays what you've spent, those products are now listed in my account as the last bargain price they sold them for, not what I actually spent. I followed up last month with a separate email about this as well.



I looked again and I still have some titles not listed (Steel String Strummer, Songwriting Guitar - dont ask!) and same goes about the total being current sale value. Reckon I have spent a lot more than the $3300 its showing.

Makes their upgrade offer to me even more insulting. 19,900 lines of Cents, deep sampled and then put back in the wallet...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the new links yet - loved to use this in the am.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 19, 2016)

sniemans said:


> Assigning multiple articulations to a single keyswitch seems to cause the following behaviour:
> 
> When the corresponding keyswitch is triggered, the bottom most articulation with that keyswitch assigned is selected, while any others are not.


Have you tried stacking something other than the two legatos? It might only do one of those at a time.


----------



## zeng (Dec 19, 2016)

Solo samples are also missing here. Anyone received new download links?


----------



## gpax (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> I looked again and I still have some titles not listed (Steel String Strummer, Songwriting Guitar - dont ask!) and same goes about the total being current sale value. Reckon I have spent a lot more than the $3300 its showing.
> 
> Makes their upgrade offer to me even more insulting. 19,900 lines of Cents, deep sampled and then put back in the wallet...


I'm feeling a bit the same way. Now I do believe in paying for developmental improvements - just not what they are asking me to consider, given the money spent to date. And I'm not sure I want to fight just to get Anthology for a bit less, all said and done. But I will still assess its features and worth from what others have to say in the coming days.

As for my confusion about points, I went over their chart and emails several times, and think I figured where I was missing a point (or the point). Maybe others are misreading this the same way I did.

Apparently, Adagietto is considered to be part of a five-item Adagio bundle, hence my discrepency of an extra point - I counted (and paid) for it independently, and read it as such in their math. Yet their support person made it sound like I'd gotten it for free, where "as part of the bundle" took on a distinct semantic ring, when I had never bought any bundle to speak of. But alas, it's how they are breaking this down - I think.

As for total personal investment, much to my chagrin, I'm afraid it's irrelevant here. My personal notion of loyalty, however, - not that which is defined by points - comes into play, and this is what makes it hard to dismiss what I already spent on their strings. Others will have no problem with this. FWIW, I actually went with SCS as a Sable owner lacking Ensembles, so don't wish to invoke a double-standard here (and struggled with that). But one product has been tended to and supported more in my experience; the Anthology upgrade is a tougher sell even with the obvious effort gone into making vast improvements (quality comparisons to other products aside for the moment), because, to be honest, I have not heard from 8DIO on this matter in a while.

But maybe it's a new day, and I'll give them that benefit of the doubt. I certainly like what I see. Reducing some content has me stumped, though. No hurry on this decision, which is good.


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 20, 2016)

I too am not excited about the opportunity to pay up $299 for a "simpler" version of the Adagio series, 4 years after paying $800 for Violins/Celli pre-order alone (and waited a bit more than a year to get them fixed) and recently had to send a copy of receipt to get them listed in my purchases. They apparently ditched the sampling concept 8Dio has - excuse me for using this expression - hyped up to the eleven that made Adagio unique and worthwhile despite some shortcomings - and that was what made me support Adagio in the early years - now they call this a "leap to the new generation"? This will be the last straw for me (sorry, I'll move on).


----------



## Tatu (Dec 20, 2016)

It's a shame that developers (not just 8Dio) always seem to push out those, who don't care about getting their "Ensemble" versions (in this case Adagietto), which are drawn from samples they've already bought (same goes for Mural Ensembles and Sable ensembles in recent Spitfires repackagings/deals).

I feel like Adagio plays a small role in this library (I don't give their Solo Strings much value). It's a repackaged Agitato with a handfull of Dynamic Bowings and a throwaway legato from Adagio.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tatu said:


> It's a shame that developers (not just 8Dio) always seem to push out those, who don't care about getting their "Ensemble" versions (in this case Adagietto), which are drawn from samples they've already bought (same goes for Mural Ensembles and Sable ensembles in recent Spitfires repackagings/deals).
> 
> I feel like Adagio plays a small role in this library (I don't give their Solo Strings much value). It's a repackaged Agitato with a handfull of Dynamic Bowings and a throwaway legato from Adagio.



I think ensemble versions are great since they target specific audiences that don't need the separated libraries. But forcing them into the cross grade path seems wrong. That said, looking at the 8Dio point system. It didn't make sense that the Adagio bundle of 6 points would be higher than if you owned each Adagio individually (without Adagietto) which comes up to be 5 points.


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

If you look at the Adagio Bundle on sale, it does not mention Adagietto being included. So how can the Adagio Bundle points only count if you own Adagio? Its not possible to buy a bundle including Adagietto.

So the points table is either inaccurate or they do not wish to discount Adagio owners this way.

$199 (for me) owning all Adagio at launch prices and Agitato Legato at launch prices, is too much for what is largely Adagio Lite. Sure it has some much needed improvements, but not near enough to justify this cost given so much content has been dumped.

Felt the same way about SCS, did not have the Ensembles as did not need them. Could not justify paying £130 or so to have effectively the same stuff in a new GUI with a Performance Legato.

Those that have just bought Adagio/Agitato on sale or first timers will see it differently.

Ultimately my judgement is also coloured by the fact that I would be buying in the knowledge that 8Dio would in all likelihood not in future fix any issues or bugs, especially as they are moving on the Century Strings.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 20, 2016)

I checked...


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Have you tried stacking something other than the two legatos? It might only do one of those at a time.



I just double checked for you, but it seems that the behaviour is the same for the other patches.






On the Anthology blog page, 8dio writes:

"Everything has been built from ground up with a completely new user interface, ability to build your own articulation matrix and combine patches"

I think the key focus here is that you can create an articulation matrix, allowing you to very quickly set up an instrument in Kontakt with the desired patches and assign keyswitches to them.

Of course for layering, you could just load two instances into Kontakt and assign them the same midi channel, but doing it from inside the interface doesn't seem to be a feature. An interface like above with the per-articulation mixer seems like it would be really great for this type of layering, perhaps it will be considered in the future. It's definitely a more sound designer-y feature that I think goes well with the rest of their philosophy for this instrument. Purely speculating, but I'm not sure how accomodating / performant Kontakt would for this purpose - EWQL Play does this but I don't think I own any Kontakt instruments that do.

---

Unrelated, I've included some more screenshots of the articulations below, some of which don't load currently due to the missing samples as I've previously mentioned:
















*The following is worth noting:*

On the product page, 8dio writes the following:

_"Anthology Strings is symmetry. All String Sections have identical articulations and that goes for all Ensemble, Divisi and Solo Strings in the library."_

This reads to me like, apart from the articulations that can be selected but don't load, there are also quite a few that are missing from the interface still. I'm going to guess that the fixed download will include these.


*Another point of interest is the following interface:*






As you can see, each instrument section is laid out in the diagram above, which can be used to adjust the volumes and panning. This means to me that it becomes quite easy to visually (re)arrange the orchestra in a realistic way regarding positioning (panning) and section 'size' (through volume).

Additionally, there are woodwind and brass sections included but greyed out. This leads me to believe that future 8dio offerings focusing on these instruments will offer the same interface, further simplifying this process for the whole orchestra.


*A final point I'd like to touch on* is the effect section.

I dont think I saw anyone make mention of it, perhaps for obvious reasons as it's an orchestral library, but the effects section is actually impressive. There is of course the convolution reverb up front (which sounds pretty good, I've occasionally just used this instead of loading up EW Spaces). There is however also an entire effects rack.












The Transform feature especially has a pretty great selection of presets that turn the sounds quite dramatically, adding atmospheric pad-like qualities for a more ethereal (or agressively hybrid) sound. I've gotten some really pretty pads with the arcs this way, and it's not really advertised.






I'm well aware that this will not be everyone's cup of tea considering the target audiences, but for scoring purposes I don't think it should be ignored.

I don't want to dismiss anyone's grievances over past product support and the upgrade path, or the selection of included articulations. As a new user however, I just want to look at what I've just gotten from them, and I am personally really pleased. I thought it'd be nice to add a bit of variety to the discussion here.


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

I am almost 99.999% sure Adagietto was not listed the other day. Well that confirms it then, guess time to move on.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> $199 (for me) owning all Adagio at launch prices and Agitato Legato at launch prices, is too much for what is largely Adagio Lite. Sure it has some much needed improvements, but not near enough to justify this cost given so much content has been dumped.
> 
> Felt the same way about SCS, did not have the Ensembles as did not need them. Could not justify paying £130 or so to have effectively the same stuff in a new GUI with a Performance Legato.
> 
> Those that have just bought Adagio/Agitato on sale or first timers will see it differently.



Again, you go back to feeling left out by the company because you consider yourself differently having bought on launch prices. Taking aside the notion of "loyalty" being disregarded... I tend to agree with you with pretty much everything else in terms of how much improvement this provides and this is purely a money grab strategy while deprecating an older product. With them going towards Century Strings, it's very unlikely this will see any updates. But like I said... they are in this for business not for friendships.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 20, 2016)

sniemans said:


> "Anthology Strings is symmetry. All String Sections have identical articulations and that goes for all Ensemble, Divisi and Solo Strings in the library."


Adagios solos didn't have trills. Just to point out that little flaw in that description  (and I'm not sure if divisi sections had either)

For anyone happy with their Anthology, such as you as new user, I'm happy. I'll need to move on towards future disappointments in the sample market :D


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

If we take into account that scripting and interface development will be a large aspect of the total development time of a product, I feel like the following may be what happened:

8dio will have wanted to develop a more modern product interface"for their upcoming products. One that can compete in the current environment and did away with many of the previous complaints. This would be used for their upcoming libraries, such as Century Strings and Brass - you can actually see in the screenshots of the interface above that they have already implemented a space for these to go. They also said about as much in the videos, how they were planning to use this interface moving forward.

Whilst working on this, they may have decided that the interface they were developing would also be a great boost for their existing libraries - Adagio and Agitato, with the kind of usability they would have liked back then. These kind of production values do improve over time throughout the industry, after all.

To make this happen, they would need to bundle the two into an instrument that makes sense in this context. Less of a modular library of samples, more of a bundled instrument that is more intuitive to work with for a wider variety of users. A lot of investment would go into this, how to make it worth your while?

You may release it as a free update, but it's not really an update due to the different nature of the beast. You may release it as a new instrument, but that leaves existing users in the cold. I think a 0-100% price reduction based on how much new value the product would offer previous users of Agitato/Adagio is a really good solution. 

The only reason I feel it may be a bit of a disappointment, is because a lot of those users are unhappy with the lack of regular updates along the way, and if their purchases aren't correctly discounted somehow. I think those concerns are more than fair and I would probably have disliked it too in that situation.



kaiyoti said:


> With them going towards Century Strings, it's very unlikely this will see any updates.



I'm not too sure about that. If 8dio did it right this time around, they'll have created a reusable interface that they could apply to multiple products, If their flagship products moving forward make use of it, that increases the probability that any updates or bug fixes to it would also benefit the Anthology. 

And, as a small added benefit, it means that the Century libraries will be released with a more thoroughly tested UI in place. 

Whether Anthology offers enough added value to existing Adagio/Agitato users I can't say, perhaps not if they need to pay more money to get it and they are making use of competing products already. Most likely, the Century libraries will be a more interesting jump for them.


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Adagios solos didn't have trills. Just to point out that little flaw in that description



That might very well be true! I'll have to hold out and see, most of the above is just speculation on my end after all, I agree with other posters that more conclusive information from 8dio would have painted a better picture. Hopefully I'll be able to update tomorrow to confirm.  I do think that these (sample library) developers often have more recorded material than they actually end up using, so perhaps there were some solo trills on Troels' hard disk somewhere. x)


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am almost 99.999% sure Adagietto was not listed the other day. Well that confirms it then, guess time to move on.



Agree actually, I was carefully weighing the options during the holiday sales. Because I wasn't familiar with their products, I had to do quite a bit of digging to find out whether Adagietto was 'Adagio light' or a separate product. The bundle may have included Adagietto at this point, but I don't think it was listed as such.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 20, 2016)

I also remember looking and seeing that Adagietto didn't have anything to do with the point system.


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I also remember looking and seeing that Adagietto didn't have anything to do with the point system.



I'm pretty sure the upgrade table always listed it as being one point, I don't think the image (Wordpress upload of an Excel screenshot) showing the table has changed since (Not conclusive evidence, but note the clumsy url):

https://8dio.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Screen-Shot-2016-11-13-at-9.01.48-AM.png

Adding the Adagio modules up along with Adagietto does come out at 6 like the bundle does, but it wasn't immediately clear to me either that it's included in the Adagio bundle. Still, I think counting the individual products purchased and their corresponding point values should add up to the correct amount of points (assuming that they're registered correctly to your account).


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

Update: Just got an email with the new download link. I will go grab it and post what's included in the final product.

PS: Sorry for the comment spam, I promise I'm not an 8dio stake holder x) Just hoping to help add some clarity for those still on the fence


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am almost 99.999% sure Adagietto was not listed the other day. Well that confirms it then, guess time to move on.



This is correct. Someone made enquiries about this very topic a week or so ago, and I think it was added as a result.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 20, 2016)

I understand the standardization intent by 8Dio for the layout... but how hard could it be to add pull down menus for the legatos? Same layout, more options/functionality. The samples are already there, gentlemen... why not include additional legatos? 

And why are we not addressing some of these issues on a commercial thread?


----------



## Tatu (Dec 20, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> And why are we not addressing some of these issues on a commercial thread?


Is there one?


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> And why are we not addressing some of these issues on a commercial thread?



Because 8Dio pulled out of here long ago so do not make announcements anymore. They rely on us to discuss it with each other!

I am convinced Adagietto got added to Adagio bundle last night after I sent an email questioning their reply to my query over points which stated Adagietto was considered part of the bundle even though it was not listed as such.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am convinced Adagietto got added to Adagio bundle last night after I sent an email questioning their reply to my query over points which stated Adagietto was considered part of the bundle even though it was not listed as such.



I don't want to keep shooting you down but if you do a google search for Adagio Bundle, all signs point to Adagietto being part of the bundle. Whether or not the product page listed it may be an error they fixed recently but it seems buyers of the bundle did receive adagietto.

Eg. Published in Nov: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-adagio-string-bundle-8dio/


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> I don't want to keep shooting you down but if you do a google search for Adagio Bundle, all signs point to Adagietto being part of the bundle. Whether or not the product page listed it may be an error they fixed recently but it seems buyers of the bundle did receive adagietto.
> 
> Eg. Published in Nov: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-adagio-string-bundle-8dio/


----------



## fiestared (Dec 20, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> I don't want to keep shooting you down but if you do a google search for Adagio Bundle, all signs point to Adagietto being part of the bundle. Whether or not the product page listed it may be an error they fixed recently but it seems buyers of the bundle did receive adagietto.
> 
> Eg. Published in Nov: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-adagio-string-bundle-8dio/


True ! When I bought the bundle, I received Adagio and Adagietto


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 20, 2016)

sniemans said:


> *A final point I'd like to touch on* is the effect section.
> 
> I dont think I saw anyone make mention of it, perhaps for obvious reasons as it's an orchestral library, but the effects section is actually impressive. There is of course the convolution reverb up front (which sounds pretty good, I've occasionally just used this instead of loading up EW Spaces). There is however also an entire effects rack



I have always liked what 8dio has done with the fx rack - I think they have done a good job there. But just keep in mind (and I think many people do not realize this) that this is* not* 8Dio's fx rack.


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> that this is* not* 8Dio's fx rack



Edit: I'm not sure I understood what you're referring to, sorry! Haha. The screenshot I took was from Anthology at least, they also briefly mention it in their UI video @ 6m in:



If there is another one, then I'm not aware - I do see some variations in their other products which seem to have a step filter or trancegate or arp instead of a flanger/phaser?


----------



## JanR (Dec 20, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> I don't want to keep shooting you down but if you do a google search for Adagio Bundle, all signs point to Adagietto being part of the bundle. Whether or not the product page listed it may be an error they fixed recently but it seems buyers of the bundle did receive adagietto.
> 
> Eg. Published in Nov: http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/review-adagio-string-bundle-8dio/



True, I bought the adagio bundle in November 2015 and can confirm that it included Adagietto. It was part of the Adagio bundle already back then.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 20, 2016)

The most saddening thing for me about this all is I have bought all Adagios (individually as they came out originally), Adagietto, Liberis, Steel Guitar, Solo Violin and many others I can't even remember them all and yet when I login to my account, all they have is that I did a demo of agitato and fireworks. So it says I spent a big fat 0.00$ with them. No wonder I haven't heard or seen any emails about this. This is going to royally suck to try to dig up 5 years of purchases...


----------



## Vik (Dec 20, 2016)

maestro2be said:


> This is going to royally suck to try to dig up 5 years of purchases...


Maybe you could ask them if they could, manually, try to find your purchases in your system for you.


----------



## sniemans (Dec 20, 2016)

sniemans said:


> On the product page, 8dio writes the following:
> 
> _"Anthology Strings is symmetry. All String Sections have identical articulations and that goes for all Ensemble, Divisi and Solo Strings in the library."_
> 
> This reads to me like, apart from the articulations that can be selected but don't load, there are also quite a few that are missing from the interface still. I'm going to guess that the fixed download will include these.





Tatu said:


> Adagios solos didn't have trills. Just to point out that little flaw in that description  (and I'm not sure if divisi sections had either)



Alright so, I've downloaded the new link and it fixes the issues with loading the instruments - no more missing samples. It does seem however that Tatu was completely right regarding the articulations included. I quickly checked the manual and it's confirmed there, too.

I'm going to go ahead and guess that the 'symmetry' and 'identical articulations' refers to 'ensemble cellos' and 'ensemble basses' having identical articulations as well as 'solo cellos' and 'solo basses' being identical to each other. I had read it as meaning 'the solo, ensemble and divisi sections all have the same articulations', but this is not the case. I just wanted to clear that up.

So below is a screenshot of what you get (on the right side). On the plus side, it all works as intended now - sounds great, playability is fantastic, but as other members here suspected - the solo and divisi articulations are less extensive than the ensemble ones.


----------



## pixel (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got them and I can't see them as main library. Still SSS is number one in my strings collection.
For $99 it's ok but for full price... no no definitely not worth full price


----------



## gpax (Dec 20, 2016)

procreative said:


> If you look at the Adagio Bundle on sale, it does not mention Adagietto being included. So how can the Adagio Bundle points only count if you own Adagio? Its not possible to buy a bundle including Adagietto.
> 
> So the points table is either inaccurate or they do not wish to discount Adagio owners this way.
> 
> $199 (for me) owning all Adagio at launch prices and Agitato Legato at launch prices, is too much for what is largely Adagio Lite. Sure it has some much needed improvements, but not near enough to justify this cost given so much content has been dumped.


What is missing for me is any clear sense of how I ever had access to make up those so-called one or two points.
If there is an option, it has not been made clear. The one "product" I lacked from their points list sent out in November has long-since been discontinued from its original bundled form. For that matter, individual products listed were not available anymore. The newer pricing system had already locked me out.

I would have raised the question last month, while working to get all my missing products back, had I known that the stand-alone Adagietto I bought in 2013, was later considered to be part of a bundle, as it is now defined.

They could have done much more to bridge this gap for loyalty users, and I believe they still can, though my email exchanges aren’t going anywhere. Hence, I’m at that point of also walking away.

But they do need to answer how some with many/most products had, or have access to the reasonably priced or free upgrade at this point. There is a gap that is missing here.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 20, 2016)

So there's no con sordino legato? There is a whole volume of Agitato on that...


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> So there's no con sordino legato? There is a whole volume of Agitato on that...



Yes there is, its called Mutes in their parlance. Everything listed Mute is Con Sordino.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 20, 2016)

I received a notice (actually 2 notices )last night from 8Dio for the Anthology “new download(I did not download the old one).It stated the new download would be 66gb..it was only 46….typo??One of the codes did not work on the download manager the other did.Before I set a path I’m wondering if somehow I got the old download(46gb)…anyone ??.Thanks


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2016)

about 42 gb which turns into 91 or so on your HD


----------



## procreative (Dec 20, 2016)

As you know the core members of Soundiron and 8Dio were originally Tonehammer. I think they both share similar philosophies on sampling (still). Both companies tend to favour non-orchestral production of orchestral sampling.

i.e.

1. Larger than typical section sizes (Symphony Series Brass, Majestica).

2. Stereo image, not recorded in seating position and no baffling for the rest of the missing players.

3. From what I can see not the same level of equipment in the signal chain or recording (for example Soundiron use souped up field recorders) compared to Spitfire using A class A/D conversion, Mics, mixing desk, engineers.

Now its interesting there is not so much in it sound wise (excepting room ambience). But there is a big difference in consistency, mic choices, support.

I think we have to consider both companies' orchestral stuff as more of a hybrid set of tools rather than those suited to purely orchestral work due to the above.

I think there have been so many String libraries since Adagio came out that the market has moved on. It had some very nice ideas and a LOT of weaknesses. The major problem it had it still has and that is still there is the panning and that the tone (which is nice) is quite different to many of the other libraries and that makes it hard to cherry pick the best bits and use with other stuff.

And thats the dilemna, unless Anthology can stand on its own in a piece, how to incorporate it?

Just not sure by the time Century is released, it will have enough to steer people away from the other greats. I have Hollywood Strings and it still holds up well against all the others even with its lack of Keyswitch options and odd controller choices.


----------



## Rex282 (Dec 21, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> about 42 gb which turns into 91 or so on your HD



Thanks Craig.My HD says 46.08 gb .


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 21, 2016)

sniemans said:


> Edit: I'm not sure I understood what you're referring to, sorry!



What I meant is that that fx rack was not created by 8Dio - they are the same fx that every other library developer has - the same Kontakt fx found inside the instrument.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 21, 2016)

So, what's the word on this library? Did they fully implement the Agitato Sordino articulations? Troel's mentioned that they improved upon the solo sections? Worth upgrading at $99? Thanks.


----------



## pixel (Dec 22, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> What I meant is that that fx rack was not created by 8Dio - they are the same fx that every other library developer has - the same Kontakt fx found inside the instrument.



I thought that everyone knows that effects in all libraries are Kontakt effects with new fancy GUI


----------



## Tatu (Dec 22, 2016)

pixel said:


> I thought that everyone knows that effects in all libraries are Kontakt effects with new fancy GUI


I often get the impression, that dev's don't want them to know.


----------



## Chris Porter (Dec 22, 2016)

I just downloaded a played with the library for the first time tonight.

I've noticed a few issues and I was hoping someone could confirm that they are experiencing the same thing:

1) Load up the ensemble patch, unload everything except the violins (it's easier to hear the issue this way), pull up the marcato articulation and play the lowest two notes in the instrument's range (the lowest G and G#). You'll hear the note play twice, almost like an echo. This doesn't happen when played at low velocity. 

2) When you unload instrument groups (for example, say you only want the cellos), the colored keys on the on-screen keyboard stay lit up even though you've significantly reduced the playable range. I find this very confusing. It's as if it always assumes you have all of the instrument groups from basses to violins loaded. However, I intend to only use one instance of Anthology per instrument, so I'm never going to be able to quickly see what the playable range for the instrument is.

3) My keyswitches don't show up on the onscreen keyboard. Even if I move the keyswitch up to a much higher key, it doesn't show up. I can still press that key on my keyboard and trigger the switch, but the colored keys indicating they are assigned as keyswitches aren't visible in Kontakt when using Anthology. (Yes, they do show up fine with other libraries).

Can anyone who owns the library confirm any/all of these? Thank you!


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 22, 2016)

Chris, yes you are correct, G3 and G#3 do play twice on the violin ensemble (marcato). There are other problems with the violins as well. Play B4 and C5 and you will here a faint note a major 10th below - G and Ab. It's a little short note that sounds for a split second - it's at a higher velocity. Also, in the violin sustains there is some weird faint sound on G3 and G#3. To me the patch is not usable in it's current state.

I started a support ticket but haven't heard back yet. I'm sure they are swamped.

Aaron

Edit: The note sounding a 10th below B4 and C5 is the sustain articulation.


----------



## Chris Porter (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't want to badmouth 8Dio, because I really love their products. I've spent thousands of dollars with them, but I'm having nothing but problems with Anthology so far. In addition to what I've listed above, I'm also getting pretty regular crashing/freezing of Kontakt and my DAW when trying to reassign CCs. I'll right-click on the knob and then move a controller on my keyboard only to have Kontakt freeze and no sound comes out when I press keys. Then after a few seconds my DAW will freeze and I'll have to force close it. I'm going to research a bit more and make sure this isn't happening with other libraries as well, but I've never had this issue before, so it seems likely that Anthology is the culprit. :(


----------



## Chris Porter (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay, so after some testing, I'm finding that it's multiple 8Dio libraries that are causing this same problem. I'm able to duplicate it with Adagietto, as well as Agitato Sordino and Agitato Legato Arpeggio (I don't own any other Agitato libraries, but I assume it will happen in those too). It seems to mainly happen when trying to assign a CC to the dynamics knob. Right click on it, then move a controller. The GUI will freeze and no sound will come out. But, if you right click on it again and choose "Remove MIDI automation" it will unfreeze and work again. However, if you right-click on another parameter before choosing" Remove MIDI automation", the audio engine stops and the CPU usage in Kontakt goes to 100% and you can't get it back at all. You have to force close your DAW (or Kontakt if you're using it as a standalone).

I tried this same thing with a couple of their Claire woodwinds libraries and I can't duplicate the issue there. It also doesn't seem to happen with the few Adagio patches I tried.

So, the culprits from my experimenting are Agitato Sordino, Agitato Legato Arpeggio, Adagietto, and Anthology.

*I'd really appreciate it if someone else could try to duplicate these issues* so I can give 8Dio the details in an email.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 22, 2016)

I just woke up and know nothing, but first thing that came to my mind was; Which CC are you trying to assign to it?

Maybe there's a conflict between pre assigned parameters?

Go to the automation / midi tab in kontakt and check what's assigned to where.. usually with 8Dio there's not much, but who knows. You can also test if it works when assigning CC's with drag & drop from there.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm having the exact same problems as @Chris Porter. Hosting K5 inside latest VEP on a dedicated W10 slave. Multiple freezes here!


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok so what you have to do to stop this is, click on the settings or is it a cog? im not in front of my machine, but its the hidden settings behind the four knobs...then untick the auto function, I don't even know what this function does, but it stops the behaviour you talk about...

@jamwerks @Chris Porter

EDIT - this is for the original libabries, I don't have Anthology, but maybe related..


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 23, 2016)

Had the same issue with agitato. It seemed to be related to asigning cc11


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 23, 2016)

PeterJCroissant said:


> Ok so what you have to do to stop this is, click on the settings or is it a cog? im not in front of my machine, but its the hidden settings behind the four knobs...then untick the auto function, I don't even know what this function does, but it stops the behaviour you talk about...


I can't find the settings that you speak of. Strange thing, this is even making my daw freeze (on another machine), even though VEP is "unlinked" (forgot the term).

Would love to get this working....


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 23, 2016)

@jamwerks 

Ok in the studio now, so, for example in my Agitato Library, i have the four knobs, Dynamics, Expression, Speed, Legato Vol, and there is a settings menu above, click SETTINGS. In here un-tick DYN VIB LINK

its some thing to do with this, I always un-tick this and i can then assign CC to Dynamics...if i dont then you cant..

does this help?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 23, 2016)

@PeterJCroissant Thanks for your message. There doesn't seem to be an similar menu here on this new UI. It's probably still there though somewhere further down in the intestines of K5.

I redid two Anthology V-frames, not touching any CC knobs, and it seems to work. I would like to eventually set my own cc's for the speed and vibrato knobs though...

Speaking of the Agitato UI, there was a way to set ranges on the CC's for controlling arts. Seems that's disappeared on this new UI. If that's the case, that's one F###ing bummer!!


----------



## procreative (Dec 23, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> @PeterJCroissant Thanks for your message. There doesn't seem to be an similar menu here on this new UI. It's probably still there though somewhere further down in the intestines of K5.
> 
> I redid two Anthology V-frames, not touching any CC knobs, and it seems to work. I would like to eventually set my own cc's for the speed and vibrato knobs though...
> 
> Speaking of the Agitato UI, there was a way to set ranges on the CC's for controlling arts. Seems that's disappeared on this new UI. If that's the case, that one F###ing bummer!!



Have you tried opening the tab in the left pane of Kontakt that says Auto and selecting Host Automation then dragging the CCs you wish to use to control things onto the GUI? Its the other way of doing it, you need to know what CC your hardware knob is set to output.

I use this method as I like to have the same controls for every library and I know for instance that Spitfire use different CCs sometimes for common controls like Vibrato or Legato Volume.


----------



## gpax (Dec 23, 2016)

Not to digress, but following up about prior "points" being discussed: With respect to 8DIO meeting me halfway concerning the points scheme - let me say kudos to them.

But... Sixteen years using orchestral libraries, and it's impossible not to scrutinize reboots and redux efforts on the merits of offering enhanced workflows AND asking about any additional content as well. In the case of Anthology, content is perhaps a subjective call, where some gain the missing strings they had yet to purchase in Adagio or Agitato, but where the content I knew well from the bulk of what I did have, has now been streamlined with select articulations having been removed from Anthology now.

Adagio and Agitato reimagined? Definitely on some level. But what does that mean to anyone new to all this? I'm afraid my perspective is skewed in that I can only talk about the $49 investment on top of the two grand already spent, and my relief that I did not spend $99 to upgrade - as originally asked. To be fair, they have done some good work on this, and it should be paid for. But it will always be that fourth incarnation of the Adagio/Agitato scheme for me, a kind of revamped, repackaged, yet more fully integrated sum of its core parts.

Anthologietto, if you will.

Which is to say, it's time for others to now assess this product not in the context of its Adagio and Agitato roots, but on its own merits, and most definitely in the context of a competitive market as well.


----------



## procreative (Dec 23, 2016)

I was made a very good offer to upgrade after complaining (have spent upwards of $4000 with 8Dio). Yet I am still to take that up.

Just not totally convinced that the revamp is worth it at any price, losing key articulations, legato choices shrunk, a lot of content gone from the Agitato stuff etc.

Means keeping and using legacy content, outside of this GUI. Means extra complexity in using it all.

This still feels like a Greatest Hits album rather than a Remastered album. And with the bugs people are reporting that will very likely be never fixed given 8Dios record and the upcoming Century Strings...


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't own this but do own most of the content and would recommend this lib though I do think it very expensive.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 23, 2016)

The arc control is worth the price of admission. Nice execution / gui.


----------



## procreative (Dec 23, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> The arc control is worth the price of admission. Nice execution / gui.



Is this your main strings library? There are quite a few missing articulations in Anthology, so how do you deal with this?

Are you still using any older patches as I think you mentioned you got the upgrade free which means you must have Adagio and Agitato volumes?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh heavens no. My workhorse Strings libraries are Berlin and CSS. But as good as they are - the 'arc control' fills a very nice niche hole. Keep the older patches for the.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 23, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> The arc control is worth the price of admission. Nice execution / gui.


The arc control is worth $700 ?


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 23, 2016)

8Dios are my main string. It's lacking a decent spiccato and of course luxuries like trem sordino/sul pont,etc but its workable.

I can't think of replacing them by Anthology. I am complaining too about the points, I'd like to get it..but only for free. I'll post something on this thread if I get it later next week


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 23, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> The arc control is worth $700 ?


Not to me. YMMV.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 23, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Not to me. YMMV.


Yes, fair enough Rob.


----------



## procreative (Dec 23, 2016)

I just cannot see the difference between the Arc control and riding the modwheel as although its based on a real Arc its being speed controlled so how real is it any more?

Sure if its totally naked, but most of the time its used within a piece.

And then there is the problem of retriggering.

Personally think they should have kept a whole lot more from Adagio. Otherwise its just like every other string library.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 23, 2016)

procreative said:


> Personally think they should have kept a whole lot more from Adagio. Otherwise its just like every other string library.


I completely agree. It's a pretty big disappointment for me. Also, unless they fix the problems it's not making into my template.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 23, 2016)

procreative said:


> Have you tried opening the tab in the left pane of Kontakt that says Auto and selecting Host Automation then dragging the CCs you wish to use to control things onto the GUI? Its the other way of doing it...


If I click on the wrench, there's a ton of panes there. But I don't see anything named "Auto"? So I haven't touched again the cc's. CC 1 & 11 work out of the box.

After using it a few hours, have to say it sounds good (got it for free owning all Agidagio). They do know how to do legato. A nice option to SSS-SCS. Having the three sections all recorded in the same hall is a strong point. The arts are limited, but as a second or third library worth it. Arc control nice for those long cues where that's all you're doing. Nobody else has that iinm.

Having listed all the orchestra on the UI makes me think that maybe Claire WW's will get a similar treatment as Anthology. The (friggen') articulation management is a step up from Adagio, so ok for the 1990's, but this is 2017 my 8dio friends. If this is your new "Capsule", it's still not up to snuff. The Spitfire UI is light years ahead. I imagine Century Brass may look the same...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 23, 2016)

What's the consensus on the new scripting for legatos, crossfades and dynamic patches? For owners of the full strings it seems like a no brained even if only the dynamic patches are more organized and tempo-synced with minimal artifacts.


----------



## procreative (Dec 23, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> If I click on the wrench, there's a ton of panes there. But I don't see anything named "Auto"? So I haven't touched again the cc's. CC 1 & 11 work out of the box.



I meant in the Kontakt UI not the instrument (when loaded in a DAW as plugin). Like the attached.


----------



## jon wayne (Dec 23, 2016)

Ot just a bit. I did the Anthology deal because I had the points. I won't be using them as my main library, but like the sound and don't care so much what articulations aren't there. Here is a simple question from a simple man. If I try to unload all instruments but one and save as violins or whatever and do that for all 4 instruments, why are the samples purged on 3 of the 4 when I save as a multi? I just want to have all 4 sections on a different midi channel and output. Am I going about this the wrong way?


----------



## zeng (Dec 23, 2016)

I play Agitato Viola Divisi Close mics and then play Anthology Agitato (Legato 1) Viola Divisi Close, and they totally sound different. Is that normal? Don't they use same samples?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 24, 2016)

jon wayne said:


> If I try to unload all instruments but one and save as violins or whatever and do that for all 4 instruments, why are the samples purged on 3 of the 4 when I save as a multi? I just want to have all 4 sections on a different midi channel and output. Am I going about this the wrong way?


That's the way I did it and am having a few problems also, with the samples loading back on fresh start. It also seems to be taking longer than other similar instruments to load. Hope they can correct these (and cc) problems with an update.


----------



## JoeCreates (Dec 24, 2016)

@zeng Try tweaking the dynamics and make sure you've removed the default reverb in anthology?

My opinion so far is not so good. I previously had only agitato but was keen to get some solo strings, but these ones are pretty lackluster with no porta or vibrato control.

The solo viola legato in particular is sounding ridiculous. Each new note has a very loud attack for some reason. Sounds like the sustain is panned right, and the transition, louder and panned left slightly.

The new ui has some benefits, but also has some new problems of its own. The knobs for dynamics etc require me to move my mouse from the top to the bottom of my screen more than once to turn the control all the way from max to min. It's pointless considering shift already gives more fine control. The following gif illustrates. Note that this is without shift.







I can't see if its still possible to link expression to dynamics as in agitato, but I can't find it if it is.
The stereo issues remain. It seems like sometimes the legato transition sample plays with different panning to the other samples or something.

The bit I'm likely to find use for in this are the nice ensemble and divisi legatos. Basically the agitato part.

Which I already had.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 24, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> It also seems to be taking longer than other similar instruments to load.


I wondered about that too and thought maybe it was just me. I purged all samples and it still takes way longer than most patches to load.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 24, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> What's the consensus on the new scripting for legatos, crossfades and dynamic patches? For owners of the full strings it seems like a no brained even if only the dynamic patches are more organized and tempo-synced with minimal artifacts.



I think the new legato scripting is very easy to play. That's the main selling point, for people who want a lead legato instrument. It just flows well under the fingers compared to Instinct or Agitato. You get two ens legato, two divisi (chamber) legato, and solos. A few shorts and sustains. I don't think it's meant to replace Adagio or SFSS, it's a simple string library that's easy to use.


----------



## markleake (Dec 24, 2016)

synthetic said:


> I don't think it's meant to replace Adagio or SFSS, it's a simple string library that's easy to use.


But the cost suggests otherwise.


----------



## gpax (Dec 25, 2016)

markleake said:


> But the cost suggests otherwise.


Indeed. It's one thing to stress apples vs oranges when comparing choices out there. But when a singularly priced product seems confused about this?


----------



## Jeast (Dec 28, 2016)

So, they released a repack of stuff I already have, in a better looking interface, filled with bugs which they are never going to fix (I have never seen one update for none of my 8dio libs) for that amount of money?

I really loved the character in the sound, but that always was the only pro for me to keep using Agitato/Adagietto. The scripting, balance issues, slow workflow because of non in-place recordings and multiple instances needed etc, I always took the hit as the sound was something worthwhile. I feel let down by a company to which I payed quite a sum of money. 

It's time to say goodbye, I'm gonna jump ship to CSS.


----------



## robgb (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeast said:


> I really loved the character in the sound, but that always was the only pro for me to keep using Agitato/Adagietto.


I was given Adagietto as a Christmas gift and I have to say that I absolutely love the library. It just sounds incredible and plays wonderfully. So I'm not sure what issues you might be having. I would LOVE to get my hands on Anthology, but have to be happy with Adagietto for now. And I am...


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 28, 2016)

robgb said:


> I was given Adagietto as a Christmas gift and I have to say that I absolutely love the library. It just sounds incredible and plays wonderfully. So I'm not sure what issues you might be having. I would LOVE to get my hands on Anthology, but have to be happy with Adagietto for now. And I am...


Well said Sir, and may I just add that if you have been bitten by the 8dio strings then I would advise the Agitato bundle rather than Anthology.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 30, 2016)

Finally got 8dio to sort out my discount... $49 is a decent deal for Anthology! What an end to an amazing year! Now I have to read thru this thread...

Happy new year, folks... I'll be hitting the road in a few hours!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone have any feedback on the solo instruments? The original announcement for anthology mentioned that the solo instruments were improved using "sample modeling techniques". Has anyone who's tried the library noticed any difference?

It's been out for over a week, but there doesn't seem to be a single demo/video featuring the solo strings on the product page...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 30, 2016)

maestro2be said:


> The most saddening thing for me about this all is I have bought all Adagios (individually as they came out originally), Adagietto, Liberis, Steel Guitar, Solo Violin and many others I can't even remember them all and yet when I login to my account, all they have is that I did a demo of agitato and fireworks. So it says I spent a big fat 0.00$ with them. No wonder I haven't heard or seen any emails about this. This is going to royally suck to try to dig up 5 years of purchases...


A reason I've always used Gmail... it finds everything! Simple/complex search... bingo!
I've also gotten into the habit of tagging every purchase email set into a buy file...

but I hear you... sucks! U can try emailing them... they had all my purchases missing and found them... I pd 49$ today... took a couple weeks but just lay it all out in a support email...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 31, 2016)

Finally got it all downloaded (manually, as 8dio's auto system refused to install an update because of an old system which I've done my best to remove... oy!) and installed...

Wow! I'm very happy, at first blush...much more playable/understandable gui for subnormies like me... still glad I bought all the adagios/agitatos to bring in that over the top emotion from time to time... This library is far tamer... which is both good and bad... having both is great!

It DOES take longer to load than OT/Spit

Wish we could move the orchestral placements around... and would be great if this grid was a real 3d space mapping soundfield placement system (WeverTFthatis) but I can dream, can't I?

Haven't really explored much as heading out the door for a 20 hour drive/jaunt up to coeur d'lane... but moving my Vastmaschine this time so hope to muk around a bit more up there! Blends really nicely with Spitfire and OT...

Now I'm totally happy with my December 8dio investment... This 49$ update is the playable icing on the cake!

Anyone having problems getting their discount right keep on it... I wrote them a very frustrated followup message in response to a second "99$ off" email and it was handled within a couple days... Squeaky wheel during the holidays!


----------



## byzantium (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone's opinion changed (or any new users) after having played with it for a while? Good / bad points?


----------



## zeng (Jan 3, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Anyone's opinion changed (or any new users) after having played with it for a while? Good / bad points?


I still get different sounds from Agitato vs Anthology Agitato Legato 1. They're sunding totally different (with same samples?). I am not sure if it is better or not (I loved Agitato's sound). What about you?


----------



## JoeCreates (Jan 3, 2017)

zeng said:


> I still get different sounds from Agitato vs Anthology Agitato Legato 1. They're sunding totally different (with same samples?). I am not sure if it is better or not (I loved Agitato's sound). What about you?



Did you make sure the default convolution reverb in anthology was turned off? This makes a difference. Also the default dynamics value is different I believe, so also ensure these are set to the same. Also the volume in anthology starts lower I think.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 4, 2017)

zeng said:


> I get different sounds... I am not sure if it is better or not. What about you?


Don't have it yet so can't let you know yet. It does sound different from previous products on the videos (perhaps more so on the videos than on the demos) but yet you can usually sense there is a similar quality to the sound, presumably coming from the underlying samples. 

One thing that still is remains a question for me is is how well Anthology might layer with other libs like CSS for example. The underlying tone / samples of CSS sound darker softer and a lot more vibrato to blend well with Anthology, but I don't know. Anyone have both?


----------



## byzantium (Jan 4, 2017)

Just playing with Anthology now for a few minutes. It was worth the long download and disk space. I really like it [at least the full 'ensemble' part, see below]. A little mini-review below just based on noodling around for a short while.

[EDIT - proviso - I've chiefly looked at the 'Ensemble' patches (which can be split out by section), and only very briefly at the Divisi and Solo patches].

The sustains pizzes trems arcs and mute articulations are really lovely. Not sure about the shorts yet, the spiccs seem to have a lot less 'bite' than their predecessors. Less bite/harshness overall (and possibly less 'cutting-through-ness' as well I don't know yet) overall in the library I think. The overall feeling to me and word to describe this library is 'smoother'. Less dramatic and wild and unpredictable than its predecessors, more consistent, and I think more playable and real-er-sounding as a result. Good smooth control on the dynamics/mod wheel.

Anthology is a drastic reduction in numbers of different patches / available sounds compared to the vast amount of products and nki files of its predecessors, but then again it is easier to use as a result. The interface is easy and its great to be able to work within one kontakt instance and set up what you want within the same instance. The whole idea is more along the lines of a CSS, with the assembling-articulations idea thrown in from OT / Berlin (is that called Capsule?). A more limited but a more consistent library in one box / across a smaller number of Kontakt instances, depending on how you want to use it.

Legatos are improved too, smoother, more consistent I think. The Legato II provides a welcome difference, a faster legato with no chance of accidental triggering of the portamento as with Legato I.

The vibrato knob sounds artificial to me at higher settings. But I love that what you hear in terms of vibrato is linked to dynamics / mod wheel, as you relax the mod wheel so does the vibrato, and vice versa. Works really well I think.

Not sure how to use the arcs, which are gorgeous in themselves, but the range of duration change available is not that large. And once they start, they will play through their duration, regardless of whether you play new notes (unless I'm doing something wrong).

Some panning / imaging issues remain, but they seem less pronounced than before, also there also seems to be a lot less noises and artefacts. (There are more noises in the Divisi). All this based on a few noodling around for a while and not a detailed evaluation / comparison with the old.

I think Anthology should more be considered similar, but more as a new library really, not just a re-badging / re-packaging of the old 'best bits'. The sound is similar but different, more consistent/smoother/real-er (sorry I keep using the same words).

There are many things you can do with Adagio/Agitato/Adagietto that you cannot do with Anthology.
If you want lots and lots of articulations and effects, this library is not for you. But if you want a CSS-style library that is smaller and easy to use, and sounds great, I would consider it. However, the price is very high if you don't have other 8dio strings to get you some discount (I don't know why 8dio pitch their prices a lot higher than most others, it seems to me). I don't have Berlin Strings but it's getting in to that price territory, with less articulations. It could be argued that you are getting a chamber-sized and a solo library as well a full-section library, however the divisi part of the library only has standard articulations and no mutes (and in no way can be seen to be competing with SCS), and the solo part of the library sounds pretty poor to me (especially the legatos). So I think you would be buying this library chiefly for its full and divisi sound and ease of use really. If you have a substantial discount I would definitely consider it. I have CSS and I think this lib may be better for some applications than CSS. Too soon to tell yet.

I don't know why there aren't any demo pieces on the 8dio site... I know there was previous criticism that the demos were too 'good' and it was very hard to hear the raw library, and maybe that is the reason, but it would be great to hear some well worked predominantly-strings-only demos (from people better than me!).


----------



## byzantium (Jan 4, 2017)

I should say, as with many here, while there is much potential in the 8dio products that I've bought, I have had (and still have) a lot of frustrations with 8dio products - i.e. shoddy programming, inconsistent levels, panning, noises, tuning, high prices and no fixes. To the extent that I more or less stopped using and buying their products. Anthology seems a lot better in this regard, and offers a simpler and more consistent experience. Maybe they are listening, if I'm optimistic.


----------



## krops (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if your upgrade (or is it called a crossgrade?) discount will be updated if you've bought more qualifying products since getting the email from 8Dio? I don't see anything at all on my account page.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 8, 2017)

krops said:


> Does anyone know if your upgrade (or is it called a crossgrade?) discount will be updated if you've bought more qualifying products since getting the email from 8Dio? I don't see anything at all on my account page.


Just email them . I bought both the Adagio and Agitato bundles then emailed about the upgrade . They added Anthology to my account . In your case it depends on what you already have . They will probably create a discount code for you to enter in the cart unless you qualify to get the free upgrade


----------



## Vastman (Jan 8, 2017)

krops said:


> Does anyone know if your upgrade (or is it called a crossgrade?) discount will be updated if you've bought more qualifying products since getting the email from 8Dio? I don't see anything at all on my account page.


Agree with Paul... I went from a $100 discount email to a $49 upgrade price but it took a couple emails... 

Their accounting system must b mucked up as a number of us have had this issue... My second email conveyed my frustration in a less than tactful fashion but got a quick {day or two} response.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jan 8, 2017)

My discount was incorrect too due to several of my purchases not showing up in my account. A single email took care of it and I was able to get Anthology for $99.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 9, 2017)

Luckily I've had no account issues so far . Everything has gone smooth with 8dio and I do like their support . They've always been quick to respond and have been helpful . I also like Anthology Strings a lot , but don't count on it being like the Adagios and Agitatos. To me it feels more like CS2. The sounds are cleaned up and play relatively well together . The only sound I still don't care for are the tremolos. Anthology feels more lush and easier to play out of the box . I actually feel like I got an entirely new string library which isn't a bad thing . I would suggest doing a batch resave because the interface load time is unbearable at first , I'm talking minutes . After batch resave , patches are loading in about 10 seconds on my antiquated system . Enjoy the update !


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had it for about a week now and I really love the legato patches - but I think articulations are pretty underutilized with the solo and divisi patches. I'd be happy to see an expansion for anthology that improved upon those articulations; added some fx patches. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## airflamesred (Jan 9, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> I'd be happy to see an expansion for anthology that improved upon those articulations; added some fx patches.
> What do you guys think?


Century strings are just around the corner.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 9, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Century strings are just around the corner.


Is that an add-on ?


----------



## Chris Porter (Jan 9, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> Is that an add-on ?


It's a brand new library that they are in the process of recording.

https://8dio.com/2015/12/08/century-strings/


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 9, 2017)

Chris Porter said:


> It's a brand new library that they are in the process of recording.
> 
> https://8dio.com/2015/12/08/century-strings/


And what does it focus on? Is it just going to replace anthology ?
Hopefully it's a more detailed chamber section.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jan 9, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> And what does it focus on? Is it just going to replace anthology ?
> Hopefully it's a more detailed chamber section.


It's an entirely new project that they are making from the ground up. It's supposedly their next generation strings library that will, if all goes well, make it so that we won't even want to touch Anthology (or Adagio or Agitato) ever again.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 9, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I also like Anthology Strings a lot , but don't count on it being like the Adagios and Agitatos. To me it feels more like CS2. I actually feel like I got an entirely new string library which isn't a bad thing .



I think similarly.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 9, 2017)

Andrew_m said:


> I've had it for about a week now and I really love the legato patches - but I think articulations are pretty underutilized with the solo and divisi patches. I'd be happy to see an expansion for anthology that improved upon those articulations; added some fx patches.
> What do you guys think?



Yes think similarly to you. (Would have been nice though if the extra divisi and solo articulations had been included initially). However, with divisi and solo mutes/sordinos, perhaps they didn't have the underlying samples for those in the source adagio / adagitato sample pool, I don't know.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 9, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Yes think similarly to you. (Would have been nice though if the extra divisi and solo articulations had been included initially). However, with divisi and solo mutes/sordinos, perhaps they didn't have the underlying samples for those in the source adagio / adagitato sample pool, I don't know.


Agitato also lacked articulations - so it's a real possibility.


----------



## Vik (Jan 9, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Century strings are just around the corner.


What if it's a very large corner?


----------



## John Busby (Jan 9, 2017)

Vik said:


> What if it's a very large corner?


with a hundred thousand lines of code lol


----------



## byzantium (Jan 9, 2017)

Chris Porter said:


> It's an entirely new project that they are making from the ground up. It's supposedly their next generation strings library that will, if all goes well, make it so that we won't even want to touch Anthology (or Adagio or Agitato) ever again.



I wonder will Anthology/Adagio/Adagietto/Agitato owners receive a discount to buy Century Strings....


----------



## synthetic (Jan 10, 2017)

byzantium said:


> I wonder will Anthology/Adagio/Adagietto/Agitato owners receive a discount to buy Century Strings....



Why should we? If you like the products, buy them. If not ...well that's what forums are for I guess.


----------



## ism (Jan 29, 2017)

Wondering if anyone is really missing the dynamic articulation in the legatos in Anthology? 

The 8dio videos/podcasts talks quite a lot about how this feature is at the heart of the philosophy of adagio, and perhaps even 8dio. The crossfade legatos are really talked down in favour of the dynamic arts, and how they are central to the emotional character of the sound.

So while Anthology seems to put a lot of polish into the non legato dynamic arcs (which looks great), I'm quite puzzled to see the legatos appear to now be crossfade only. 

I've just downloaded adagio viola, and ok maybe I'm just kind of in awe of how great it sounds in general, but my first impressions are that I really do love the dynamic arts on the legatos - both the sound and the concept of how you get the different dynamic arts with the different types of legato. Haven't written anything with it yet though.

Any thoughts on whether this might be a tacit admission that the legato dynamic arts aren't really important enough in practice to merit the extra complexity? Or is Anthology just a different kind of library?


----------



## byzantium (Jan 30, 2017)

I suspect they are just consolidating their latest/future offerings around the same new user interface, and trying to make the products simpler and more playable for users (and widening the appeal and market of their products as a result, similar to what Spitfire are doing) (also perhaps responding to competitive pressures). While the dynamic articulations can sound fantastic on their own, they can they require a considerable amount of work and practice to audition, sequence, tweak CCs etc to get them to work and fit the timing and feel of your piece, and if the cross-fade legatos are good / better in Anthology (which I think they are), I guess the thinking is you can perhaps get more done faster with just the cross-fades.


----------



## ism (Jan 30, 2017)

byzantium said:


> While the dynamic articulations can sound fantastic on their own, they can they require a considerable amount of work and practice to audition, sequence, tweak CCs etc to get them to work and fit the timing and feel of your piece, and if the cross-fade legatos are good / better in Anthology (which I think they are), I guess the thinking is you can perhaps get more done faster with just the cross-fades.



Ok, that's interesting. 

Let me ask then, does anyone find the dynamic arcs on the adagio or agitato legatos indispensable? 


Or alternately, have any tips on using adagio/agitato in such a way as to get the most out the dynamic arcs?


I'm debating upgrading to Anthology (via more adagio), and perhaps having adagio + agitato + anthology is the best of both worlds. But I'm still trying to get me head around what precisely each of these worlds are, in practice.


----------



## airflamesred (Jan 30, 2017)

ism said:


> Ok, that's interesting.
> Let me ask then, does anyone find the dynamic arcs on the adagio or agitato legatos indispensable?


Yes, the Agitato legatos are the best of the bunch.


> Or alternately, have any tips on using adagio/agitato in such a way as to get the most out the dynamic arcs?


The shorter ones - obviously way more expressive than your common or garden stac or spic.


> I'm debating upgrading to Anthology (via more adagio), and perhaps having adagio + agitato + anthology is the best of both worlds. But I'm still trying to get me head around what precisely each of these worlds are, in practice.


Depends on how much you use from the Adagio you already have. If the answer is not much then have a look at Adagietto. I don't have Anthology so can't really comment on ant improvements.


----------



## byzantium (Jan 30, 2017)

ism said:


> I'm still trying to get me head around what precisely each of these worlds are, in practice.



I would say the Adagio/Agitato world is lots of detail, lots of articulations, lots of variation, but also comes with inconsistency/recording/programming/panning/noise issues - and the Anthology world is simpler, more restricted / less variation, more consistent/smoother, easier to play, but won't have all the detailed articulations that you get with Adagio/Agitato.

If you search vi-control, you'll find a fair amount of info on Adagio/Agitato, not so much on Anthology as it's pretty new.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 30, 2017)

I have all of them now. For me, it's a mixed bag. I like the new UI in Anthology. Very flexible. I actually prefer all the different dynamic arcs from the older libraries and wish they included them in Anthology. Not sure why they didn't, they are not large files. I was excited about the new arc control in Anthology, but after playing around with it, I feel there is a lot more character in the older bowings, and the difference between the fastest and slowest arcs in the new arc control is not very much. I believe they said there were something like 100 something different possibilities in the range, but in practice it just feels a little longer or a little shorter with no variation of the arc itself other than length. As for the legatos, I'm ok without all of the dynamic finishing bows, but if they are something you use and rely on, well you'll miss them. The whole effects section is strange to me. Bit crushers and phasers on strings? I guess maybe, but it feels unnecessary and out of place to me. Also, having 2 convolution reverbs in every nki will quickly tax your cpu in a large template. Does anyone really use separate reverbs like that. Just seems like unnecessary bloat. To me Anthology is an improvement in workflow with a way better user interface. I don't miss the measured trems or loures as they never worked very well, but I think they should have included the old dynamic arcs. Like I said, a mixed bag, but if you own the old libs, then you still have what you might be missing in Anthology.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 30, 2017)

As far as Anthology being cleaner and smoother, I'm not sure how much they actually did. I'm still getting the issue of notes dropping out while playing sometimes, I still hear a few obvious tuning issues, some legato transitions are still bumpy and too loud. The shorts generally feel the same to me (not tightened up) which is a good thing. I'm not really that bothered by any of it, just saying I'm not so sure how much they polished it in the end


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 30, 2017)

I haven't downloaded Anthology yet. I'm looking forward to trying it out! Sometimes a library that is much simpler to use with only a limited number of Arts and options really is what I need in a pinch.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 30, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> I have all of them now. For me, it's a mixed bag. I like the new UI in Anthology. Very flexible. I actually prefer all the different dynamic arcs from the older libraries and wish they included them in Anthology. Not sure why they didn't, they are not large files. I was excited about the new arc control in Anthology, but after playing around with it, I feel there is a lot more character in the older bowings, and the difference between the fastest and slowest arcs in the new arc control is not very much. I believe they said there were something like 100 something different possibilities in the range, but in practice it just feels a little longer or a little shorter with no variation of the arc itself other than length. As for the legatos, I'm ok without all of the dynamic finishing bows, but if they are something you use and rely on, well you'll miss them. The whole effects section is strange to me. Bit crushers and phasers on strings? I guess maybe, but it feels unnecessary and out of place to me. Also, having 2 convolution reverbs in every nki will quickly tax your cpu in a large template. Does anyone really use separate reverbs like that. Just seems like unnecessary bloat. To me Anthology is an improvement in workflow with a way better user interface. I don't miss the measured trems or loures as they never worked very well, but I think they should have included the old dynamic arcs. Like I said, a mixed bag, but if you own the old libs, then you still have what you might be missing in Anthology.


 This is a fair assessment. I also would like the original arcs to be in this GUI ( perhaps an update?) For now I use anthology and the older arcs side by side as it soon became apparent I missed the original dyn arcs - for certain things.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 30, 2017)

So, for those who have the original Adagio & Agitato Strings, does Anthology Strings add 109 GB of new Samples ? or does it utilize the original Adagio & Agitato Sample Pool ?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> So, for those who have the original Adagio & Agitato Strings, does Anthology Strings add 109 GB of new Samples ? or does it utilize the original Adagio & Agitato Sample Pool ?


It is actually takes up 43 gigs of space. 109 is just required for install. No it does not use your existing sample pool


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 30, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> It is actually takes up 43 gigs of space. 109 is just required for install. No it does not use your existing sample pool



Thanks for the feedback. 

I am looking forward to adding Anthology Strings, since they have a nice, and logical GUI design, and organization. I was emailed the discount code which allows me to get Anthology for Free (Since I have both Adagio and Agitato Strings), but was out of town during that time, so I emailed 8dio for a new Code, since the first code they sent me expired. Hopefully they will email me a new Discount Code soon. 

Q. Would it make sense to delete the original Adagio & Agitato Strings, and just keep Anthology Strings ? or would this be a big sacrifice in variety and/or functionality ?


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 30, 2017)

I have kept my Adagio and Agitato libraries for my older projects. I love the new condensed library. But I really wish they would have fixed the older libraries as well...not that I have heaps of issues with it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 30, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I have kept my Adagio and Agitato libraries for my older projects. I love the new condensed library. But I really wish they would have fixed the older libraries as well...not that I have heaps of issues with it.



Yes, I would have liked that too. But, aren't 8dio supposed to release a new line of Strings, was it called _Century Strings_ (I'm not sure of the name) ? So.. I wonder what they would be like compared to the their current Adagio/Agitato/Anthology Strings. and when are they expected to be released ?


----------



## zeng (Jan 30, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> I have all of them now. For me, it's a mixed bag. I like the new UI in Anthology. Very flexible. I actually prefer all the different dynamic arcs from the older libraries and wish they included them in Anthology. Not sure why they didn't, they are not large files. I was excited about the new arc control in Anthology, but after playing around with it, I feel there is a lot more character in the older bowings, and the difference between the fastest and slowest arcs in the new arc control is not very much. I believe they said there were something like 100 something different possibilities in the range, but in practice it just feels a little longer or a little shorter with no variation of the arc itself other than length. As for the legatos, I'm ok without all of the dynamic finishing bows, but if they are something you use and rely on, well you'll miss them. The whole effects section is strange to me. Bit crushers and phasers on strings? I guess maybe, but it feels unnecessary and out of place to me. Also, having 2 convolution reverbs in every nki will quickly tax your cpu in a large template. Does anyone really use separate reverbs like that. Just seems like unnecessary bloat. To me Anthology is an improvement in workflow with a way better user interface. I don't miss the measured trems or loures as they never worked very well, but I think they should have included the old dynamic arcs. Like I said, a mixed bag, but if you own the old libs, then you still have what you might be missing in Anthology.



Well, for example will you continue to use older 8dio strings libraries like agitato, adagio etc. if you have them? What do you think?


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 30, 2017)

zeng said:


> Well, for example will you continue to use older 8dio strings libraries like agitato, adagio etc. if you have them? What do you think?


I'm not entirely sure. I do prefer the old more varied dynamic arcs and the ambiences are quite nice as well. There is also the violins phrases and effects patch which is pretty cool. I'm not pressed for drive space at the moment, so I will just keep it all for now. If they ported over the dynamic bowings and the ambiences to Anthology, I would certainly consider losing the old samples as it does feel redundant having two versions of 90% of the old libraries


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 31, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> the difference between the fastest and slowest arcs in the new arc control is not very much


Probably old info that you already knew but with respect to the original Adagio libraries, your pitchbend wheel is programmed to speed the patch up or slow it down (TMP patches and dynamic bowings as well)....maybe 25%-35% on either side (faster/slower). That can be a big help sometimes especially when using the Dynamic Bowing patches. I don't have Anthology but maybe they've just made that feature more noticeable and easier to use. However, even if you don't have Anthology you can still utilize some speed control with these libraries. Sorry if that's something you've already been using. Just thought I'd mentioned it just in case.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 31, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Probably old info that you already knew but with respect to the original Adagio libraries, your pitchbend wheel is programmed to speed the patch up or slow it down (TMP patches and dynamic bowings as well)....maybe 25%-35% on either side (faster/slower). That can be a big help sometimes especially when using the Dynamic Bowing patches. I don't have Anthology but maybe they've just made that feature more noticeable and easier to use. However, even if you don't have Anthology you can still utilize some speed control with these libraries. Sorry if that's something you've already been using. Just thought I'd mentioned it just in case.



Thanks Mike - I was aware of the TM patches in Adagio. With Anthology there is a dedicated speed knob for arc control patches. The difference from center to all the way left or all the way right is nowhere near 25%-30%. It's more like 10%. I can't quite get my head around it. It just rises and falls and you can slow down a bit. I think they missed on this one. I do like the fact that there are velocity sensitive now, but all those sweet varied arc bowings from Adagio should be in Anthology.

Here is simple example. It goes, shortest-longest, shortest-longest

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/arc-control-mp3.7309/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Consona (Feb 1, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I would have liked that too. But, aren't 8dio supposed to release a new line of Strings, was it called _Century Strings_ (I'm not sure of the name) ? So.. I wonder what they would be like compared to the their current Adagio/Agitato/Anthology Strings. and when are they expected to be released ?


Yea, so many 8dio string libraries, I'd rather see updates for older libs than new and new and new libraries coming up constantly, which you have to buy separately. Like I've tried the Agitato legato demo pack and I feel I can throw my Adagio Violins into trash. It handles the transitions so much better and I cannot resell Adagio, it's frustrating. I like Agitato but I'm not sure I want to spend more money at 8dio. Now the Century strings are the next thing, just crazy.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 1, 2017)

I finally downloaded Anthology last night. My first impressions (a couple hours playing around)...

It sounds good, I didn't run into any klunkers, and I really like the new articulation scheme. It won't (as of now) replace Adagio, nor Agitato, not sure about Adagietto. I need to read the manual, and watch the walk-through videos again, but I think it's a nice step between Adagietto and Adagio.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 1, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Here is simple example. It goes, shortest-longest, shortest-longest


Thanks for the example. Yeah, feels about the same ballpark of duration ranges as the original dynamic bowing patches when you speed them up or slow them down. Perhaps just an updated process or way they went about making this happen in Anthology? Not sure.



Consona said:


> I've tried the Agitato legato demo pack and I feel I can throw my Adagio Violins into trash


I think the Adagio series is very complimentary to the Agitato series, neither replacing the other in totality. Century Strings might be a completely separate case though. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 2, 2017)

I read the manual, and spent another couple of hours learning my way around Anthology last night. I still like it (that's a good sing right?)

I don't think it replaces Adagio or Agitato, and for me anyway I'm not sure it replaces Adagietto, but it might.


----------



## vicontrolu (Feb 4, 2017)

For me it doesnt replace anything. Better using Adagietto + Agitato. The difference us too small to modify my current template


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 4, 2017)

While Anthology Strings cleaned up some of Adagio and Agitato's mess, it does not completely feel like it replaced those libraries. Especially the Adagio strings. I am glad to have all three.


----------



## robgb (Feb 5, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Probably old info that you already knew but with respect to the original Adagio libraries, your pitchbend wheel is programmed to speed the patch up or slow it down (TMP patches and dynamic bowings as well)....maybe 25%-35% on either side (faster/slower). That can be a big help sometimes especially when using the Dynamic Bowing patches. I don't have Anthology but maybe they've just made that feature more noticeable and easier to use. However, even if you don't have Anthology you can still utilize some speed control with these libraries. Sorry if that's something you've already been using. Just thought I'd mentioned it just in case.


I think the dynamic bowing patches sound gorgeous (Adagietto) but I've found no real practical reason for using them. I have much more control with mod wheel swells and the difference, to my ear, is negligible.


----------



## zeng (Feb 6, 2017)

robgb said:


> I think the dynamic bowing patches sound gorgeous (Adagietto) but I've found no real practical reason for using them. I have much more control with mod wheel swells and the difference, to my ear, is negligible.


For me they are time saver. If you time for a project you can prefer mod wheel programming. If you have a very strict deadlines than you may prefer dyn bowing patches.


----------



## byzantium (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I had forgotten about that. I've never used the TM patches, I guess they seem to work pretty well from what you're saying. 



Mike Marino said:


> Probably old info that you already knew but with respect to the original Adagio libraries, your pitchbend wheel is programmed to speed the patch up or slow it down (TMP patches and dynamic bowings as well)....maybe 25%-35% on either side (faster/slower). That can be a big help sometimes especially when using the Dynamic Bowing patches. I don't have Anthology but maybe they've just made that feature more noticeable and easier to use. However, even if you don't have Anthology you can still utilize some speed control with these libraries. Sorry if that's something you've already been using. Just thought I'd mentioned it just in case.


----------

